#ubuntu-desktop 2008-12-22
<khaeru> 'Ello?
<khaeru> I have a question about http://norsetto.890m.com/desktop_packages.php, if anyone's around
<cj> rickspencer3: are you guys *really* meeting on Christmas and New Years'?
<rickspencer3> yeah, I don't think so
<rickspencer3> :)
<cj> quiet in here...
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-12-23
<magtom2003> Evening
<crevette> hello hell
<crevette> o
<pochu> hi crevette
<crevette> hello pochu
<crevette> you're the latest one to work these days :)
<pochu> yeah everybody is on holidays :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-12-24
<gnutun> hey all; i think ive found a bug (or other problem) with the screen brightness on-screen-display window; my brand-new ibex installation behaves well, until I adjust the brightness; the pop-up displays correctly, but then stays up for a long time, and i can no longer manipulate other windows or enter text into any apps
<gnutun> is there a way to disable this on-screen-display feature?
<qlex> hi; I have a problem with my tv tuner
<qlex> tvtime doesn't see it; it says that there's no signal and it can't open /dev/video0
<qlex> lspci returns:
<qlex> Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)
<qlex> it's an avermedia
<qlex> sorry, wrong channel
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-12-26
<huats> morning everyone !
<maxb> Is the default Intrepid desktop background supposed to represent anything, or is it just abstract?
<Nafallo> Intrepid Ibex
<Nafallo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibex
<cj> maxb: it's a coffee stain, duh :)
<cj> maxb: but seriously, the desktop backgrounds for releases are artwork representing the namesake of the release.
<maxb> This one's a bit more abstract than most :-)
<cj> it *does* resemble a coffee stain...
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-12-27
<pitti> cj: pong
<pitti> cj: please don't do contentless pings, just ask
<pitti> cj: (I'm still on holidays)
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-12-28
<KittenKoder> Anyone here work with the new Intrepid much?
<KittenKoder> I am having a problem since I upgraded and I can't get OpenGL activated with the new monitor interfaces, it was working just fine with Hardy but now none of the OGL programs work and I keep getting the same error.
<KittenKoder> I guess newer is NEVER better.
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-12-21
<cb1147> I have installed Ubuntu 9.10 alongside an existing Windows 7 installation, but I chose not to install Ubuntu's boot loader for various reasons.  When I power on my computer, Windows 7 loads, which is how I want it.  I want to boot the Ubuntu system from the installation disc.  Is this possible?  Are there options that I can specify in "Boot Options"?
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> robert_ancell: hey
<pitti> robert_ancell: simple-scan> awesome!
<pitti> robert_ancell: do you just want to upload this to universe, so that it's easier to get?
<robert_ancell> pitti, yeah, I was going to do that for 0.8
<robert_ancell> pitti, was there anything I had to do or can I just push it?
<pitti> robert_ancell: I didn't really review the source package
<pitti> robert_ancell: I sent you a list of functionality issues (most of which are hopefully easy to fix)
<pitti> robert_ancell: just push it, and I'll review it in the NEW queue
<robert_ancell> pitti, yup, I responded to that
<robert_ancell> pitti, ok, will do tomorrow
<pitti> ah, didn't read mail yet
<pitti> when it's in universe, it's easier to report bugs :)
<robert_ancell> pitti, heh :)
<robert_ancell> gtg, cya tomorrow
<geser> anyone free to review bug #498817?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498817 in clutter-gtk-0.10 "Merge changes from clutter-gtk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498817
<geser> lucid has currently clutter-gtk (formerly 0.8, updated by Ubuntu to 0.10.2) and clutter-gtk-0.10 (imported from Debian) both for the upstream version 0.10.2. This debdiff moves our changes from clutter-gtk to clutter-gtk-0.10.
<geser> but what to do with clutter-gtk after that? it still exists in Debian for version 0.8. should it get removed from lucid as it will be hard to revert it to that version?
<didrocks> good morning o/
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> hey pitti, did you have a good week-end?
<pitti> I did, yes; we baked some cookies again and went to the "Historical Christmas" exhibition
<pitti> and I did some Apport hacking on Saturday
<pitti> how was your's?
<didrocks> fine, went to my parents near Annecy (in Alpes), lot of trains being stucked because of the snow, but the landscape is beautiful :)
<didrocks> hum, beginning to strike to see why ubuntu-netbook isn't the default on live cd :/
<didrocks> if all is executed in a chroot, normally the postinst of ubuntu-netbook-remix-defaults should set it as a default
<pitti> ah, we have lots of snow here, too; and -13 degrees *shiver*
<didrocks> -13 ? :)
<pitti> didrocks: you mean default on the UNR image?
<didrocks> pitti: right
<didrocks> oh, I thing I got it
<pitti> yeah, yesterday was utterly cold; my nose and beard hair froze after 5 minutes
<didrocks> I can imagine, don't stay outside :)
<didrocks> pitti: the CD is built in a chroot on a computer, right?
<pitti> right, on the buildds
<didrocks> ok, so /var/lib/gdm-set-default-session should contact the buildd system dbus and the fallback "change directly the file" isn't called
<didrocks> pitti: is there a way to add an additional command to CD building?
<pitti> there is a package for it, I try to remember
<pitti> livecd-rootfs
<pitti> didrocks: ^ you can change things there
<didrocks> thanks, I'm looking at it
<didrocks> I guess I have to add an option to gdm-set-default-session to say "don't even try with dbus"
<didrocks> and call it with that
<didrocks> stupid gdm not knowning reloading from config file :/
<chrisccoulson> good morning didrocks / pitti
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<didrocks> breaking default session on derivative. Otherwise, good :)
<didrocks> you?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - yeah, good thanks. short week at work this week :)
<chrisccoulson> then i can get on with some ubuntu hacking ;)
<didrocks> you?:)
<didrocks> oupss, I meant ':)'
<TheMuso> pitti: Re our discussion at UDS about adding an extra gconf path for gdm to look for settings so studio et al can set theme etc, how easy is this to get done? If its trivial, I'm happy to do it, given a pointer to where to start.
<pitti> TheMuso: I think didrocks did exactly that for UNE, so can I refer you to him?
<pitti> didrocks: was that only for the session, or also for gdm itself?
<didrocks> pitti: it was only for session, as you select it from gdm
<pitti> oh
<pitti> TheMuso: look at gdm source, 25_update_gconf_directories.patch
<pitti> TheMuso: that does exactly that
<TheMuso> pitti: ok great thanks.
<pitti> seems you just need to append yet another path then
<didrocks> TheMuso: you can also export for GDM user DEFAULT_PATH and MANDATORY_PATH which is taken into account for gconf automatically (see /etc/gconf/2/path)
<and471> pitti: I am doing work on bug 194472, I am isolating the changes that need to be in the lucid package for the pwfeedback option to work in sudo (to show asterisks)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194472 in hundredpapercuts "Entering password in Terminal gives no visual feedback" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194472
<pitti> and471: it's not in an upstream release yet?
<TheMuso> didrocks: Thanks.
<and471> pitti, mac_v told me that we were no going to have a new version
<pitti> and471: why not?
<and471> pitti, and so that is why I am isolating the changes
<pitti> I'd rather upgrade to a new upstream release than doing large backports
<and471> pitti, ask mac_v yourself :-)
<and471> pitti, yeah me too
<and471> ah mac_v is away
<pitti> I was just saying that it's not in our current version
<pitti> ah, Debian already has 1.7.2p1
<and471> pitti: the message he sent t me was AFAIK , and from what pitti mentioned , the sudo package isnt really
<and471> being updated in full. ie: the cvs version will not be taken as a whole
<and471> , so if you the patch has to work you also need to mention which of the
<and471> changes need to be cherry picked for the pwfeedback to work...
<chrisccoulson> and471 - with the pwfeedback option working, do the password hints remain in the terminal after authenticating, or does it clear the terminal?
<chrisccoulson> if the hints are left in the terminal, then that is just so wrong....
<pitti> and471: is it in 1.7.2?
<pitti> and471: if so, that would be easiest; we just need to merge with Debian and enable it then
<pitti> although I still think it'd cause much more frustration than necessary
<pitti> sudo and passwd have behaved for this for many decades
<pitti> and my mom doesn't even need to know that it exists
<pitti> (which is the main reason why I don't want _my_ footmarks on this change)
<and471> chrisccoulson, they are not left in the terminal
<and471> chrisccoulson, it is cleared
<chrisccoulson> and471 - well, thats not so bad then
<and471> pitti, well for those who are worried about this, they can always just remove the 'pwfeedback' option in /etc/sudoers
<and471> pitti, and I am guessing the people who will not want the option in there will be comfortable editing /etc/sudoers anyway
<and471> pitti, I shall just check whether it is in the debian version
<mac_v>  pitti: hi... i understood that when you mentioned that the sudo is older in ubuntu and it doesnt have the feature  , i noticed in the changelog that the upstream updates were recently only cherry-picked thats how it was being done...
<mac_v> *misunderstood*
<mac_v>  :(
<mac_v> and471: oops ;p
<and471> mac_v, no problem :-)
<mac_v> hmm , Lucid doesnt prompt for restart after a kernel update.. but rather if i try to logout , there is a message telling update needs a restart... is this intentional or a bug? [I like it not prompting for a restart  :) ]
<pitti> mac_v: this was intentional
<pitti> (much nicer IMHO)
<mac_v> great.. yeah , i like it this way too :)
<and471> pitti: which version do I need to be looking at? the one in sid or squeeze?
<pitti> and471: they are the same
<and471> pitti, oh okay
<and471> pitti, yup those versions are fine, they have the neccessary code
<and471> pitti, if you could sync the package and include the debdiff attached to bug 194472 when you have time then that bug is fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194472 in hundredpapercuts "Entering password in Terminal gives no visual feedback" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194472
<mac_v> hehe  , now and471's footprints will be on the "fix" and everyone can direct their anger towards and471 ;p
<didrocks> pitti: ahah, I found the guilty about login things
<didrocks> pitti: I have a  default session setted when CD is built, everything's fine
<didrocks> pitti: but then: ./usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper-bottom/15autologin
<didrocks> it's erasing custom.conf :/
<chrisccoulson> pitti - would you mind if i worked on a patch to make libnotify cache server capabilities? i think it's been talked about before, but i'm not sure if anyone has done the work yet. g-p-m and g-s-d both query capabilities each time a button is pressed which seems inefficient, and we have a bunch of packages which query capabilities each time before displaying a notification
<chrisccoulson> i think i can do it without changing the public API in any way
<and471> mac_v : yay!
<and471> vish, ^
<vish> ;)
<pitti> re; ugh, the post office is crazy today
<pitti> and471: we can't sync sudo, we need to merge
<pitti> didrocks: hah; so you need to fix casper then?
<and471> pitti, sorry I don't know the exact lingo :-) I just assumed that meant bring over the new package
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sure, why should I mind? :-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - the only reason i asked is because upstream libnotify doesn't seem particularly active ;)
<chrisccoulson> so it might end up being a patch that we carry
<pitti> if it's forwarded upstream, it shouldn't be such a problem
<pitti> if there are many new upstream releases, they take it hopefully
<pitti> and if not, it's no burden to merge
<didrocks> pitti: yes, doing it right now (only have my netbook on holidays. Harder and slower for testing :))
<awalton> chrisccoulson, what you're looking for is in my github account, along with a number of other patches
<chrisccoulson> awalton - thanks, i'll take a look at that then
<chrisccoulson> i couldn't remember if it was you who was working on it
<chrisccoulson> did you see my message last night?
<awalton> yes, but you were gone before I could reply
<awalton> chrisccoulson, http://github.com/awalton/libnotify is my tree, it should be pretty close to being ready for a release
<chrisccoulson> awalton - thanks, that's great
<TeTeT> asac: any update on the root certificate for Firefox thingy?
<seiflotfy> kenvandine, there?
<pitti> seiflotfy: he won't be here today, FYI
<chrisccoulson> it's very quiet in here and at work today
<chrisccoulson> i should have stayed at home ;)
<chrisccoulson> does anyone here have a keyboard without indicator lights for caps lock etc on it?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ugh, do those exist?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i bought one (without realising)
<chrisccoulson> it's really annoying that i currently have no idea whether caps lock is on or not
<chrisccoulson> i was wondering if anyone else had a keyboard like that, and how they managed without the indicator lights
<didrocks> pitti: when you have some time, can you please sponsor bug #498971 to make derivatives happy again? :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498971 in ubuntu-netbook-remix-default-settings "uses desktop session by default on Lucid" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498971
<pitti> didrocks: sure, doing
<didrocks> thanks ;)
 * pitti spots another bug in casper just by accident, and fixes that as well
<chrisccoulson> pitti - would you be happy for me to prepare a SRU for bug 428884? (i haven't written the patch yet, but i was going to fix the functionality by borrowing some code from totem / gnome-session to reset the IDLETIME counter)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428884 in gnome-screensaver "gnome-screensaver-command --poke no longer inhibits screensaver" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428884
<chrisccoulson> it seems users are getting quite frustrated with this one :-/
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oooh! please
<chrisccoulson> pitti - cool, i'll work on that in the next couple of days when i get some spare time :)
 * pitti hugs chrisccoulson
 * chrisccoulson hugs pitti
<didrocks> pitti: thanks :)
<didrocks> the good thing is that I know now that my netbook takes one hour to build the squashfs (yes, strangely, I don't take my whole desktop on holidays ;))
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - you're on holiday?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: right, beginning today until the 7th :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - that is dedication ;)
<didrocks> I go back then the 8th to my previous employer for my last day
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> heh
<chrisccoulson> you go back to work for just one day?
<chrisccoulson> could they not give you an extra day vacation ;)
<didrocks> exactly, it's compulspory the last day for closing every accounts, and so on…
<didrocks> compulsory*
<didrocks> well, enjoying the rest of day, see you!
<didrocks> rest of *the* day
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - have a good day :)
<pitti> bye didrocks
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: thanks, you too ;)
<didrocks> pitti: see you
<dobey> pitti: hey. might you have any suggestions for how to "triage" blueprints?
<pitti> dobey: how do you mean?
<dobey> pitti: when some random person files a blueprint against ubuntu for example, how does it get dealt with? (i'm asking you, because i believe you do a lot of approving of blueprints for UDS and such, but if I'm wrong, please point me elsewhere.)
<pitti> dobey: usually it's just ignored
<pitti> the set all ubuntu blueprints is a huge pile of cruft unfortunately
<dobey> that's unfortunate
<dobey> yeah, we've been getting some blueprints on the ubuntu one projects, and i was wondering what to do with them, outside of ignoring
<pitti> we "triage" them if the creator approaches us on IRC/email
<pitti> or nominates it for a sprint, etc.
<dobey> some of them should probably be bugs, etc...
<dobey> mostly questions in answers even
<dobey> but there's no "conver this to blah" button
<dobey> i was hoping you guys had some useful way of closing them out
<pitti> unfortunately not
<geser> anyone free to review bug #498817?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498817 in clutter-gtk-0.10 "Merge changes from clutter-gtk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498817
<geser> lucid has currently clutter-gtk (formerly 0.8, updated by Ubuntu to 0.10.2) and clutter-gtk-0.10 (imported from Debian) both for the upstream version 0.10.2. This debdiff moves our changes from clutter-gtk to clutter-gtk-0.10.
<geser> but what to do with clutter-gtk after that? it still exists in Debian for version 0.8. should it get removed from lucid as it will be hard to revert it to that version?
<pitti> geser: preferably it should just be removed, yes
<pitti> unless it takes half of universe with it
<pitti> but I guess the rdepends need to be fixed either way
<geser> currently both clutter-gtk and clutter-gtk-0.10 build the same packages
<geser> clutter-gtk is the formerly 0.8 release updated by us to 0.10 and clutter-gtk-0.10 is also 0.10 but imported from Debian
<geser> so we have two source packages building the same binary packages
<pitti> ah, I see
<pitti> clutter-gtk builds gir1.0-clutter-gtk-0.10
<pitti> which clutter-gtk-0.10 doesn't, though
<geser> see the debdiff in that bug
<pitti> -- lucid/main i386 deps on gir1.0-clutter-gtk-0.10:
<pitti> lightsoff
<pitti> swell-foop
<pitti> geser: ah, that builds the gir from -0.10? thanks
<geser> I moved our changes (like building gir1.0-clutter-gtk-0.10) from clutter-gtk to clutter-gtk-0.10
<pitti> then we can just remove the old source
<pitti> since it wouldn't have any binaries published any more
<geser> the gir build is our change that needs to be reapplied to -0.10
<geser> after that we can remove clutter-gtk
<pitti> dobey: any chance you can make bug 462003 public?
<ubottu> Bug 462003 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/462003 is private
<dobey> pitti: i'll look at it and see
<pitti> I accepted the ubuntuone updates and sent out calls for testing to all the other 20ish bugs
<pitti> but I can't for this one
<dobey> pitti: i poked the 2 people who uploaded logs, and asked them to verify that there's nothing private, and delete the logs if there is, and make the bug public. thanks :)
<pitti> oh, I see; thanks
<gkahla> is there anything else I need to do to integrate Epiphany and Liferea? Epiphany's RSS Feed extension is installed, liferea-add-feed works from the commandline. . .
<dobey> pitti: btw, i'm not seeing the ubuntuone updates in karmic-proposed here (us.archive.ubuntu.com)... do you know why?
<fagan> mpt: are we going to get a suggested software section in the software center in lucid ?
<mpt> fagan, probably 4.0 (Lucid+2), unless someone is inspired to contribute it
<fagan> mpt: is that a suggestion :)
<mpt> More contributions are always welcome. :-)
<fagan> If you could get me a list id be happy to hard code something
<fagan> mpt: so like what applications would be the most suggested
<fagan> (gimp, gnome do(maybe)..etc)
<fagan> mpt: So should I ask on planet what applications people would suggest?
<fagan> thats the only place I can think of that I would get a good quick list
<mpt> fagan, that would be a good step -- ideally come up with a list of 50 or so, so you can show ~5 each week and rotate them
<fagan> oh good idea
<fagan> Ill go ask and put the list up in the software center's wiki
 * fagan makes a quick blog post to ask for help
<fagan> mpt: it wouldnt be hard to make anyway so ill look into it and get back to you
<mpt> great
<mpt> Make a subpage for it, not the main spec page please :-)
<fagan> mpt: thats what I meant
<fagan> anyway glad to help
<mpt> fagan, the Ubuntu Forums members might be keen on suggesting applications too
<fagan> ill post there too
<fagan> So ill ask around and see what I can come up with
<mac_v> mpt: is software center still looking for an icon?
<mac_v> i notice the 2.x seems to have a spec for a new icon
<mpt> mac_v, yes
<mpt> but I guess the app icon section on the old wiki page should be updated or removed
<mac_v> ooooooh nice :)
<pitti> dobey: I just accepted it two hours ago, it still needs to build, etc.
<mac_v> mpt: the last mockup on > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter/Comments , was from a UI designer or web designer , he was on -artwork wondering why there wasnt any feedback.. shall i direct him to you? [why i asked was since he/she mentioned was a web/UI designer]
<mpt> mac_v, Equiet?
<mac_v> mpt: yup
<mpt> ok, I'll follow up now, thanks
<mac_v> thanks :)
<ccheney> wow new mini 10 was announced even earlier than i expected
<pitti> good night everyone
<mpt> mac_v, done
<gkahla> hi all
<mac_v_> dobey: lol..! orkut spam eh ;)
<dobey> mac_v_: no, somethingsomething.in spam
<mac_v_> !topic | gkahla
<ubottu> gkahla: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<gkahla> very good, mac_v - have a great day
<dobey> hrmm
<chrisccoulson> hello robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, hey
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell - i saw you started to work on sync'ing gnome-session with debian
<chrisccoulson> i've not looked at your work yet, but we need to be selective of the changes we sync from debian
<chrisccoulson> they do some weird stuff that we don't want ;)
<chrisccoulson> like removing nautilus from the required_components etc...
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, yeah, if you have the time please finish that one off - I think it's mostly done, just commenting the patches.  It appears they did most of the same changes we'd already done
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell - cool, i'll take a look at that when i get the chance then
<chrisccoulson> you finish for the festive season soon don't you?
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, cool, I have to try and cram some OEM work in the next two days then off for a few weeks
<robert_ancell> thurs
<chrisccoulson> everyone will be going on there hols just as i get some free time for ubuntu hacking ;)
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, works for me :)
<bryce_> indeed
<chrisccoulson> hey bryce_
<bryce_> heya chris
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<bryce_> good
 * TheMuso is working up to Christmas eve so will be around the next few days.
<bryce_> got my "bugs from reporters with high karma" report working - http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/X/Reports/ubuntu-x-swat/high-karma-bugs.html
<bryce_> takes a humongous amount of time to run though since lp doesn't have a way to select bugs where karma > N, so it has to process ALL bugs itself.  bleah
<chrisccoulson> bryce_ - what is "high karma"? would my bugs count? ;)
<bryce_> high == 10,000 currently, but I might nudge that up or down some
<chrisccoulson> 10000 is quite high i think. it took me a lot of effort to get near there before i started as a developer
<bryce_> heh, that's why it's called "high karma" ;-)
<bryce_> anyway like I said I'm still tinkering with the numbers
<bryce_> I tried 2000 and 5000 earlier, but it resulted in just way too many bugs
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-12-22
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur - we maintain the gnome-screensaver packaging in bzr btw (just for future reference)
<chrisccoulson> i was just about to upload a new version and noticed the bzr branch was out of date ;)
<and471> mvo:hi
<mvo> hey and471!
<mvo> and471: I merged a history file writing into apt - I'm sure you will like that :)
<and471> mvo: yay!
<mvo> and471: I will upload it today (doing some final tests, but should be fine)
<and471> mvo: what is the basic format of the history?
<mvo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Specs/LucidSoftwareCenterHistory
<mvo> and471: a simple rfc822 format, the python-debian package with the debian_bundle.deb822 parser should cope with it just fine
<mvo> the only complication is that it will do log rotation and keep .gz copies of the chnages
<mvo> and471: it would be cool to code the log viewer in a way that it could be used standalone as well (if that is possible with not too much effort)
<and471> mvo: hmm interesting... :-)
<mvo> :)
 * mvo is pretty excited about the feature
<and471> mvo: once it is uploaded tell me and I shall begin hacking :-) though I may need a demo of how the parsing with debian_bundle.deb822 works
<and471> mvo: can I ask you a question?
<mvo> sure
<and471> mvo: I have a goocanvas.Canvas and some items on that canvas, how would I set up dragging and dropping of those items?
<and471> mvo, (within the canvas) so not gtk. drag and drop stuff, but button release events etc.
<mvo> and471: I have no experience with that, but I'm happy to have a look (it sounds fun!) - is the code in a branch somewhere?
<and471> mvo: sure I shall just push it
<mvo> and471: it means you have to implement d-n-d "by-hand" because its not there is GooCanvas yet?
<and471> mvo: no I am trying to drag and drop items within goocanvas (ie. not drag them to another widget)
<and471> mvo, it is for a flowchart creator I have starting creating :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~rugby471/shauri/trunk
<mvo> oh, that sounds like you want to draw it every time on mousemove
<and471> mvo: the canvas stuff is in shauri/view/canvas.py (you will notice the structure of the project looks similiar :-] )
<mvo> and delete (and restore the bg) of the previous position
<and471> mvo, yup
<mvo> heh :)
<mvo> nice
<mvo> I guess its "just" that, keeping track on on-mouse, the old cursor position, the new and lots of drawing (and deleting).
<mvo> I'm sure there are nasty corner cases and such too :)
<and471> mvo: what is the gobject signal(s) I need to track?
<and471> is > are
<mvo> and471: I think you need motion-notify-event on the canvas itself. if there is a mouse-click on a item, go into drag-state, if the mouse is moved (motifion-notify-event) in that state, do the drawing magic. when the mouse is released, end that state
<mvo> you should get a event that gives you "event.x", "event.y"
<and471> mvo: ok cool thanks :-)
<mvo> (GdkEventMotion)
<mvo> good luck! and let me know how that goes
<and471> mvo: thanks I shall :-) I was trying to make a flowchart the other day, I installed and opened up dia and thought "this is too hard" ;)
<and471> mvo, this is going to be a really simple and easy-to-use program :-)
<pitti> Good morning
<mvo> and471: cool!
<mvo> hey pitti
<and471> pitti, hello
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, how are you today?
<chrisccoulson> are you winding down for the festive break yet? ;)
<pitti> I'm great, how are you?
<pitti> I'm still at work until tomorrow
<and471> mvo: okay I have got it working however I have one problem, the gd.Event gives me the x and y coordinates of the window not the widget, is there anyway to convert these?
<and471> *gkd.Event
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm ok too. i got most of my christmas grocery shopping done last night, which was not fun, but i'm glad it's out of the way now :)
<and471> *gdk.Event
<and471> mvo, don't worry I ahve go it working, the gdk.Event does give me the correct coordinates
<mvo> and471: aha, cool
<and471> mvo: yay it is working :-)
<mvo> sweet!
<chrisccoulson> pitti - do you just want me to just upload the fix for bug 428884 to karmic-proposed, or do you want to have a quick look at the fix beforehand? FYI, the patch i uploaded to lucid last night is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-screensaver/ubuntu/revision/48#debian/patches/10_legacy_scrsvr_inhibit.patch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428884 in gnome-screensaver "gnome-screensaver-command --poke no longer inhibits screensaver" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428884
<chrisccoulson> unfortunately, it requires an extra build-depend on libxtst-dev to work, but that's already required by other desktop components anyway
<pitti> chrisccoulson: new b-dep in main doesn't sound like a problem
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: would there be a way to avoid patching autoconf stuff for the SRU?
<pitti> and just assume that we have it?
<pitti> the Makefile.am change can probably be represented as a single-line diff in Makefile.in
<pitti> I don't insist on it, but it might make the change much smaller and less error prone
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i can probably do that. we'd still need to keep the Makefile change to correctly link against libxtst though, but i can remove the configure check for the SRU. i only added that to make it more acceptable for upstream
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - we had a user report a gnome-session bug because they tried to get nautilus to open a window on login, by adding a nautilus autostart file in gnome-session-properties, but it didn't work because they ended up with 2 applications with the same app_id (and only one of them is started). would you consider that to be a bug, or something which is unlikely to change? (i'm wondering whether to close the launchpad bug or not)
<huats> hello everyone !
<mpt> mvo, hi, I thought you were supposed to be on holiday ;-)
<mvo> mpt: yesterday, today and tomorrow I'm at work :)
<mpt> mvo, ah, I didn't call you yesterday because I didn't see you online anywhere
<mvo> mpt: right, I was on vac yesterday
<mvo> but not today and tomorrow
<mpt> mvo, I just updated trunk, and it's in an interesting state -- all the application names and icons are gone
<mvo> mpt: oh? does "rm data/xapian/*" help?
<mpt> oh, I wasn't paying attention to what was happening in the terminal
<mpt> it was full of raise IndexError("No app '%s' for '%s' in database" % (appname,pkgname)) etc
<mpt> yes, all fixed now
<mvo> cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> good afternoon everyone
<mpt> mvo, I'm thinking about how to show non-application packages in search results
<mpt> mvo, and one example I'm using is "the" (The Hessling Editor)
<mvo> mpt: we can/could force exact package name searches as part of the query
<mvo> that would match "the"
<mpt> yes
<mpt> So, something like: If there's a package that exactly matches, show that first, then show all application matches alphabetically, and hide non-application matches behind a toggle of some sort
<mpt> (other non-application matches, I mean)
<mpt> ... except in "Tech Stuff", where non-application matches should be shown by default
<mpt> Currently searching in USC for "hessling" returns the, but searching for "the" does not
<mvo> mpt: I'm not sure about the alphabetic, I send you a environment that you can use to modify the behavior a while ago
<mvo> mpt: and alphabetic is confusing if you search for something with "z" in it IMO
<mpt> maybe
<mvo> mpt: I thnk I send it to you by mail, just play with it to get a feeling for the sorting
<mpt> Another problem with alphabetic is where we get wildly popular and ISVs start gaming it by starting their application names with underscores or "AAA"
<mpt> (that happened with Apple's store)
<mvo> oh, so that is the way the apple store is doing it by default? interessting
<mpt> I think they stopped, I'm not sure
<mpt> haven't used it myself :-)
<mpt> http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2008/07/app-store-alphabetical-listings-quietly-fixed.ars
 * mvo nods
<mvo> mpt: we currently implement three different sortings, if you can't find the environemnt vars I can look them up for you again (sorry, I don't have it right now)
<mpt> mvo, sorry, I haven't found that message (I went through all messages where you mentioned "sort")
<mvo> mpt: try "PYTHONPATH=. SOFTWARE_CENTER_SEARCHES_SORT_MODE=popcon ./software-center"
<mvo> mpt: it supports "xapian"
<mvo> mpt: alphabetic
<mvo> and popcon
<mpt> hm, searching is hard
<mpt> None of those options, when I search for "python", return any version of the Python interpreter as #1 or #2
<mpt> I guess we can get around that partly with exact matches
<mpt> but that might not help with searches like "openoffice"
<mvo> yeah, search is hard, espcially when it neeeds be fast and exact. give me a minute to look if I can get the package name matches mixed into the search
<mvo> mpt: please update and check how well the xapian mode now works. I added scaling for pkgname and a strong favor towards applications
<mvo> r477
<pitti> hm, any gnome committer here who could apply an approved patch for me?
<mvo> but popcon (by its nature) gives us very good results for common searches
<mvo> mpt: its hard to get the exact behavior you want, there is no simple "do-that search first and append the other results later"
<pitti> mclasen: thanks for the glib assert patch review; I can't commit myself, but I'll find someone
<mclasen> pitti: we'll get it in, no worries
<mpt> mvo, one lookup and one search, splice the results together? :-)
<mclasen> pitti: now I need to go and find some abrt hacker; I think they're all off for xmas already...
<pitti> mclasen: that problem sounds familiar :)
<pitti> OTOH these three days are great for getting stuff done and reduce the backlog
 * pitti has $work inbox down to three
<mvo> mpt: right, thats like saying "just return the right results"
<mpt> mvo, why is that? Is it because it would take twice as long as doing just one search?
<mvo> mpt: its because the bit that displays the application gets a query as input. it does not care much if its in search, display (sub)category or search-in-category(or sub-category) mode. its a nice abstraction. that bits needs to be redone to take multiple queries and stitch them together. maybe hard is the wrong word, but it does not map very well currently
<mpt> mvo, is that something you'd need to rewrite anyway to hide non-application packages from most search results by default?
<mvo> mpt: no, that is relatively easy to do by adding a "AND" or "AND_NOT" applications
<mpt> ok
<mpt> hm, something must be broken
<mvo> mpt: with the recent commit?
<mpt> mvo, in r477 I search for "thunderbird" and I get 200 results: Mozilla Thunderbird is #56, and most of the others don't mention "thunderbird" at all
<mpt> mvo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/344756/
<mvo> mpt: with SEACHES_SORT_MODE=xapian ? or with the default mode?
<mpt> mvo, default mode
<mvo> SOFTWARE_CENTER_ ... =xapian
<mpt> Was that change you made just to the xapian mode?
<mvo> mpt: that may well be broken now :/ please check the xapian one
<mpt> ok
<mpt> mvo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/344759/
<mpt> It's improved on non-application packages, worsened on applications
<mpt> It's also consistently returning ~200 results where most of them don't mention the search string at all
<mvo> hm, hm, so a different approach is needed
<mpt> actually, I need to increase the sample
<mpt> it's doing fairly well on other things I'm trying
<mpt> but getting rid of those completely irrelevant results would be nice anyway :-)
 * mvo nods
<mpt> mvo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/344765/
<mpt> Emilia Pinball seems to come up in the top 20 for just about every search I do :-)
<mpt> e.g. it's the #12 result for "spreadsheet"
<mpt> mvo, so on balance, from that sample I think r477-xapian is a bit worse than r476
<cassidy> kenvandine, hey! Any chance to see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-gabble/+bug/494591 fixed in Karmic?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 494591 in telepathy-gabble "Ship 0.8.9" [Undecided,New]
<mvo> mpt: hm, I just looked into a custom weight implementation to do custom relevance raking with xapian, but that seems to be not possible with the python bindings. I think it would solve the problem neatly. oh well
<mvo> s/would/would have/
<mvo> mpt: please try r478, still not perfect, but I think better
<mpt> mvo, with explicit xapian mode, or default mode?
<mvo> mpt: default, sorry for not mentioning that
<mpt> mvo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/344818/
<mpt> r479 does a bit better than r476
<mpt> r479 in xapian mode does better still.
<mvo> mpt: that is interessting, dive into python is a problem to become #1 because python is also a package name and huge popularity
<mpt> And in both default and xapian mode, I don't see any completely irrelevant results, nice work
<mvo> thanks
<mpt> mvo, shouldn't it matter that the python package doesn't mention "dive" at all? :-)
<mvo> mpt: the package names are currently a OR search, I can make that a AND, but that will be on the expenses of other queries. but if you prefer that that is fine with me (OTOH there is no dive AND in AND python package)
<mpt> mvo, sorry, I don't understand what you mean by "there is no dive AND in AND python package"
<mvo> mpt: I mean, for the package name query, there is no exact match there. but yeah, for the other one I need to check what is going on, but xapian is sometimes still magic
<mpt> mvo, do you mean that with an AND search, "dive into python" would return no results?
<mvo> mpt: for a AND package name search yes, it would be a "dive AND into AND python" on the pkgname
<mpt> Well, the package name isn't "dive" or "into" or "python" anyway
<mpt> So in both cases it's looking at the description instead, right?
<mvo> yes
<mvo> hm, but its a good question why its not doing a AND there
<mpt> We're hampered here by the synopsis being "free Python book for experienced programmers", rather than "Dive Into Python, a reference for experienced programmers" or something like that
 * mvo nods
<mpt> Unlike Google and Bing developers, we have the advantage of being able to improve our dataset :-)
<mvo> indeed
<mvo> user-contributed-metadata ftw
<mpt> exactly
<mpt> In the meantime, the latest xapian mode looks like a good default to be going on with
<mvo> ok, cool
<mpt> though I'm happy to test something where the package search is ANDed
<mpt> package name search, I mean
<mvo> mpt: ok, cool. I need to leave now (appointment this evening) - but I can commit a patch for this tomorrow morning - just ping me when you are online and I'm happy to do that
<mpt> mvo, ok, or put it in a branch and mail me, whichever suits you
<mpt> thank you for your attention to detail
 * mpt wonders what package should come up #1 in a search for "realtime kernel"
<mpt> linux-image-rt, I guess
 * mvo waves
<mpt> tchau
<mpt> But there we have crap data because the package info doesn't mention "realtime" at all
<mpt> "This package will always depend on the latest rt kernel image available." </nothelpful>
<crimsun> mpt: I'll patch that, thanks
<mpt> crimsun, I'm part-way through writing it up, would you like me to hit the "Submit Bug Report" button, or would that be more bothersome than useful?
<crimsun> submit, and please let me know the bug report #
<crimsun> thanks
<mpt> crimsun, reported bug 499524, thank you kindly
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 499524 in linux-meta "Package description doesn't mention "real-time"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499524
<mpt> crimsun, btw, do you know why <https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=linux-image-rt> shows the linux-image-rt binary package coming from two different source packages for the same series? Are they for different architectures, or what?
<crimsun> mpt: originally targeted to two different base kernels
<crimsun> 2.6.31 and 2.6.32 bases
<mpt> hm
<mpt> When I search Synaptic for "linux-image-rt" I get one result, but when I search Ubuntu Software Center I get two identical results
<crimsun> mpt: would it be acceptable to use "Realtime" instead of "real-time"?
<crimsun> mpt: upstream uses the former
<mpt> crimsun, heh, I was just wondering how to finagle the description so that it would contain both :-)
<mpt> so that a search for either would return it
<crimsun> well, technically it's "Realtime Linux" and "RT" both, but I agree that we need to avoid confusing users with other "rt"-like packages
<bjsnider> is it acceptable for a package to wipe out a userland config file as part of an update, or is it considered to be destruction of data?
<crimsun> i.e., we don't want people to mistakenly think they're getting "Real Time Linux" (i.e., RTAI)
<mpt> crimsun, so are some/most of the mentions of "real-time kernel" on the Web people referring to RTAI?
<crimsun> I'll just make this clearer in the longer description
<mpt> http://googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1="real-time+kernel"&word2="realtime+kernel"
<mpt> ok
<crimsun> "real-time kernel" returns mostly "Realtime Linux" (i.e., Ubuntu's linux-meta-rt-related) results
<crimsun> bjsnider: note the distinction between conffile and configuration file
<bjsnider> crimsun, let me be specific. ~/.gnome2/backgrounds.xml
<bjsnider> that file is created if the user ever changes anything about the default backgrounds such as their colour
<bjsnider> it overrides the xml files in /usr/share/backgrounds
<dobey> what's the installer project name? ubiquity?
<Keybuk> the Live installer, yus
<dobey> cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i've uploaded the gnome-screensaver SRU now
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-12-23
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: sorry for the gnome-screensaver bzr tree, I missed that
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur - no worries, i've sorted it now :)
<mdeslaur> cool :)
<mclasen> robert_ancell: forgotten debug spew ?  +   printf("%d %d %p\n", function, FN_TEXT, arg);
<robert_ancell> mclasen, thanks
<and471> hello
<pitti> Good morning
<mvo> hey and471!
<mvo> and471: I looked at your history branch the other day, nice work on the date slider!
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<and471> mvo, hehe thanks, though it is not very stable yet :-)
<and471> good morning
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm great! last day, and I got some nice hacking done last night
<chrisccoulson> yeah, last day for me too :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: do you have a minute for a favour?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=594872 got approved, would you mind committing the patch for me?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 594872 in general "Support storing assertion messages into core dump" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<pitti> it's our last delta in glib, so once they do a new release, we can sync with Debian again
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i can do that, but i'd need to do it when i finish work this afternoon if thats ok
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, sure, it's not really that urgent
<chrisccoulson> cool, i'll do that when i get home
<pitti> I missed 2.23.1 by a few hours anyway, so the next release will still take a bit
<pitti> chrisccoulson: cheers!
<chrisccoulson> pitti - would you mind reviewing the gnome-screensaver update when you get a chance? :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sure, I will do the "xmas" round of SRUs in a minute
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks
<huats> morning
<pitti> bonjour huats
<chrisccoulson> hey huats
<huats> guten morgen pitti
<huats> hey hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> awesome, work is finished for the year :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: congrats!
<chrisccoulson> we're going for a christmas meal now, and then it's home to do some hacking :0
<chrisccoulson> :)
<pitti> good bye everyone, have some nice holidays!
<cj> #gnome is quiet.  I figured some of you paid folks might have an answer to this...
<cj> the widgets in my taskbar (or whatever it's called) keep locking up.  Killing various apps which display widgets there often resolves the issue, but it's a PITA figuring out which app is causing the lock-up.  anyone got suggestions on a) keeping it from happening and/or b) debugging the issue when it does?
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-12-24
<chrisccoulson> hey tedg - you're not working today are you? ;)
<tedg> chrisccoulson: Yes, but I'll probably end up shifting the hours around.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, good idea. it's pretty quiet in here today!
<tedg> chrisccoulson: Yup, surely.
<chrisccoulson> merry christmas anyway :)
<tedg> chrisccoulson: Merry Christmas-eve to you as well :)
<kenvandine> very quiet :)
<baptistemm> heya
 * \vish wonders if mpt is a workaholic ;p ... working even on christmas eve
<mpt> 43 more minutes!
<\vish> ;)
<\vish> mpt: i noticed you aernt subscribed to the memenu wiki... i created a comments page... and added a comment :)
 * \vish not sure, if the comments were allowed ;p
<mpt> Oh, \vish is the new mac_v :-)
<\vish> yeah... changed my nick :)
<kenvandine> bratsche!
<kenvandine> bratsche, make back ?
<\vish> mpt: should i open a papercuts bug for the totem radio-check? [maybe someone would submit a patch and it would get fixed earlier]
<mpt> \vish, excellent idea
<\vish> ok , on it
<mpt> thanks
<\vish> Bug 500166
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 500166 in hundredpapercuts "Totem's "Also disable the screensaver when playing audio" is mysterious" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500166
<mpt> yay
 * mpt -> Christmas
<mpt> See you later \vish
<dyek> Hi! Is Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic using X11R7? Is libx11-6 considered old, or it continues in its role to provide the xlib interface for X11R7 while xcb is introduced?
<tedg> dyek: You probably want #ubuntu-x
<dyek> tedg: Thanks!
<khaeru> Allo allo
<khaeru> Has anyone tried using the new application indicator stuff in Python on 9.10?
<khaeru> ...because dbus seems to be refusing connections.
<chrisccoulson> khaeru - you're not likely to get an answer in here tonight, as everyone is on holiday. this is not really the appropriate channel for such questions anyway
<khaeru> The wiki page about the new project lists this channel, so I came :)
<khaeru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators#Bug%20reports,%20lists%20and%20IRC
<khaeru> but I'll try again later—thanks for replying.
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-12-25
<salambander> hello all. Has anyone experienced/solved this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1339264&page=2
<salambander> and Merry Christmas :)
<bratsche> kenvandif, Yes, I made it back finally!
<Sarvatt> is there any way to prod g-p-m to refresh the battery state without killing devkit-power-daemon and gnome-power-manager and restarting them? it likes to think i'm on ac power and stop refreshing when I'm on battery randomly sometimes
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-12-27
<\vish> Amaranth_: Hi... :) you know about alacarte right?
<[wa55up]_> hi
<[wa55up]_> did anyone get to work feeds applet 0.3.9 on awn??
<bcurtiswx> bug #496182 the ubuntu desktop bugs team needs to be assigned to the other package in the bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 496182 in indicator-session "After quitting empathy the status icon doesn't return to its normal state but gets greyed out." [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496182
<mac_v> bcurtiswx: it is how it was designed... once user quits it shows offline
<mac_v> the shutdown icon isnt used after empathy icon is used
<bcurtiswx> mac_v: I believe the report is saying that doesn't happen.. it goes to greyed out not the "power" icon
<bcurtiswx> mac_v: hmmm
<mac_v> bcurtiswx: let me get you the bug #
<bcurtiswx> ok
<mac_v> bcurtiswx: Bug #432635 , comment 25
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432635 in indicator-session "Shutdown icon should be displayed in disconnected state" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432635
<bcurtiswx> mac_v: yes i see this.  What your report says is that it start out as power icon then goes to status icons.. My report says that when you exit it, the icon should go back to the power one and it doesn't
<mac_v> bcurtiswx: pls read comment 25.. :)
<mac_v> on the bug report i gave
<mac_v> bcurtiswx: AFAIK , it wont be fixed for karmic... probably when Memenu lands this will be solved
<mac_v> in lucid
<bcurtiswx> mac_v: maybe im still not seeing something.. I have read comment #25.  All Comment #25 says is that it starts out with the power icon.  Once an IM program is loaded is switches to status icons.. I know that.  The action that I get when EXITING pidgin, is that it goes back to the power Icon.
<bcurtiswx> thats what I believe to be the correct action
<bcurtiswx> the bug report says that when exiting empathy, it doesn't go back to the power icon
<\vish> bcurtiswx: ah... then its a bug in pidgin :)  it also needs to display the pffline status
<\vish> offline*
<bcurtiswx> mac_v: would this be an indicator-session problem and not a pidgin problem?
<\vish> bcurtiswx: well ... kenvandine would know more
<\vish> bcurtiswx: the thing with empathy is  , it does quit entirely... so even when you quit the app telepathy is running
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine: pidgin currently causes the indicator-session to go back to the power icon upon exiting the program.  Is this a pidgin problem or a indicator-session problem?
<\vish> does not*
<bcurtiswx> mac_v: i would first assume the status icon "offline" would pertain to setting your IM status as offline although still having the program loaded.. and the power icon symbolizing NO IM programs running
<bcurtiswx> just my opinion tho
<bcurtiswx> i will wait for kenvandine's response
<Sarvatt> is it expected that the radio buttons to convert between bases in dont show up in gcalctool any longer? also, if a number has any non numeric digits even in hex input mode it wont show the binary representation in programming mode
<Sarvatt> sorry for the extra "in" the first sentence there :D
<Sarvatt> just bisected both gcalctool problems to this commit http://git.gnome.org/browse/gcalctool/commit/?id=0be7b51eeb71395072bc037ac32b06d18e63cdd0
<Sarvatt> looks like the base conversion (and bitwise length) radio button removals were intentional and moved to the preferences menu for screen space, but i'm still having the problem where the bit panel is greyed out if a-f is used
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-12-27
<zyga> I just noticed that moving 150GB of data (lots of small files) using nautilus seems to leak memory (or just requires insane amount per file all the time)
<smspillaz> @later tell cyphermox pong, send me a mail please
<smspillaz> dammit why can't ubotu be as good as fusiobot
 * korben greets all
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-12-28
 * korben greets all
<fta> is gwibber working for anyone in natty? http://paste.ubuntu.com/548288/
<ari-tczew> fta: looks like python 2.7 issue. file a bug and add tag 'python27'
<fta> ari-tczew, looks like a pywebkit api breakage to me
<fta> i will look for a dupe shortly.. i bet it's known
<fta> bug 689752
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 689752 in gwibber "Gwibber does not start and showing AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'WebView' (dup-of: 688732)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689752
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688732 in pywebkitgtk (Ubuntu) "package no longer has WebView attribute after transition to python 2.7 (affects: 22) (dups: 8) (heat: 361)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688732
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-12-29
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine_, is my desktop not supposed to work at all with the GNOME3 PPA ?
<bcurtiswx> I get top panel, and thats it
<bcurtiswx> nautilus: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-3.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bcurtiswx> anyone know how i search for what package contains that file ?
<bcurtiswx> apt-cache search ?
<micahg> bcurtiswx: apt-file
<bcurtiswx> micahg, ty
<milanbv> bcurtiswx: of course, this file comes from libgtk3.0
<hyperair> any dbus-glib gurus around?
<hyperair> when a server allocates a crapload of memory to pass into dbus (e.g. client calls a method or something), who frees it?
<hyperair> dbus?
<hyperair> or the server application itself?
<bcurtiswx> ldd /usr/bin/nautilus | grep libgtk-x11-3.0.so.0  could someone using natty give me their output ?
<bcurtiswx> micahg, ^^
<bcurtiswx> anyone know if there's a way for me to DL that file on its own to put where the computer thinks it should be ?
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, are you using the GNOME3 Team PPA currently ?
<ricotz> bcurtiswx, currently not
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, OK, the libgtk3.0 files you have in the GNOME3 PPA somehow aren't installing libgtk-x11-3.0.so.0
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, nautilus requires that file to run, so I can't do anything with nautilus
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, do you know how I might be able to download that .so file and put it where nautilus wants ?
<ricotz> bcurtiswx, iirc, this x11 lib wont be built anymore, there will be only libgtk-3.0, so nautilus and its deps need a rebuild/update
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, i have a nautilus update available but it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop :( i wouldn't know how to fix it to make it install
<ricotz> bcurtiswx, have you installed all the packages of the gnome3 ppa?
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, yup
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, thats the only one that wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<bcurtiswx> wait a second
<ricotz> bcurtiswx, and a local rebuild of 2.91.6 against gtk+2.91.8~ doesnt work
<bcurtiswx> no i did a apt-cache policy nautilus and it said it wasn't installed... but gosh if i remember any updates removing it... well hey.. problem solved i hope
<ricotz> also g-s-d migth have some problems
<bcurtiswx> that why i was assuming it was installed.. i make every effort on upgrades to not remove anything (i typically use apt-get update for that reason)
<bcurtiswx> lol, ok check that,.. nvm
<bcurtiswx> im on the wrong ssh
<bcurtiswx> im battin 0.000 so far
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, Installed: 1:2.91.4-0ubuntu1~build1    Candidate: 1:2.91.4-0ubuntu1~build2
<ricotz> that wont work ;)
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, :( no later version will either?
<ricotz> i think 2.91.6 should work
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, is that in a PPA ?
<ricotz> you added the right ppa?
<ricotz> yes it is
<ricotz> ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, yeah, thats the one i got
<ricotz> oh this build failed
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, still.  i should get the one that it has which if 2.91.6.. right?
<ricotz> yes
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, i have the PPA but its not getting the new packages... any idea on how to diagnose why ?
<ricotz> as i said i just noticed the 2.91.6 built failed
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, oh, i was asking if the one previous to that was a 2.91.6 or 2.91.5 that i don't have
<ricotz> you need the 2.91.6 to work with gtk2.91.7+
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, the build in the PPA failed due to a missing dep, which according to apt-cache search doesn't exist and an apt-cache show says its virtual
<bcurtiswx> gir1.0-pango-1.0
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, maybe remove the dep ?
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, its not seeing package in the PPA.. im gonna retry that build
<bcurtiswx> it should see them.
<ricotz> bcurtiswx, i pushed an update
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, OK. i'll look for the changelog
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, FTBFS on that build.
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/61394207/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.nautilus_1%3A2.91.6-0ubuntu1~build2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ricotz> bcurtiswx, yeah, i see, i forgot to rename the nautilus gir package
<ricotz> bcurtiswx, you are also a member of gnome3-team?
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, yes
<ricotz> so you can fix it yourself ;)
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, yup, but i didn't know that the buil fail was due to a package rename.. im still learning that type of stuff :)
<ricotz> i hope ~build3 will do
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, the package shouldn' be gir1.0-nautilus-2.0 but gir1.2-nautilus-2.0?
<ricotz> actually gir1.2-nautilus-3.0
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, the 3.0 is for the gtk version ?
<ricotz> no, the nautilus version
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, 2.91.x is the 3.0 set.. yes.. sry :)
<ricotz> right
<bcurtiswx> anyone know how I would go about finding out how to see why nautilus wants to remove ubuntu-desktop.. aptitude why says ubuntu-desktop depends on nautilus, so why would it avoid an upgrade ?
<geser> "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop nautilus" and see where apt-get complains
<geser> you might need to repeat it with additional packages till you see the real conflict
<ricotz> bcurtiswx, it is nautilus-sendto which needs to be remove and ubuntu-desktop depends on it
<ricotz> so removing them will solve the problem
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, i don't have nautilus-sendto
<ricotz> try to use aptitude which is quite comportable to use to figure these things out
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, ubuntu-desktop needs to not depend on nautilus-sendto, would it be appropriate to make a GNOME3 PPA build of ubuntu-desktop that doesn't depend on nautilus-sendto ?
<ricotz> bcurtiswx, just remove it for testing purposes, ubuntu-desktop is only a meta-package to pull in all needed stuff
<GunnarHj> geser: Hi Michael, did my mail-reply yesterday make sense?
<geser> yes
<geser> GunnarHj: I have in the gdm login dialog "English (Ireland)" selected for a long time already. Don't if it matters in the upgrade, but I've also auto-login enabled. It was easier for me to edit .dmrc instead of figuring out which tool I need to use
<geser> and I've "customized" my Ubuntu for my need so my installation and also usage isn't very typical
<GunnarHj> geser: I see. Sounds like I don't need to worry to much then.
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, do you have libgtk-x11-3.0.so.0 still in /usr/lib ?
<geser> GunnarHj: as I wasn't sure if it's a problem for others too (a bug) or not, I mailed you instead of filing a bug
<GunnarHj> geser: Ok. Guess we'll get to know in the next few weeks.
<GunnarHj> geser: The ambition was to prevent undesired surprises as far as possible, but obviously we didn't catch all cases. ;-)
<bcurtiswx> anyone here using natty have /usr/lib/gtk-x11-3.0.so.0 and /usr/lib/gdk-x11-3.0.so.0 ?
<bcurtiswx> i would like to request that someone send them to me in e-mail so I can have them for the time being until other programs are built without them appropriately
<ricotz> bcurtiswx, these file arent available anymore
<ricotz> is nautilus still complaining about it
<ricotz> ?
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, yes
<ricotz> is it nautilus or another dependency?
<bcurtiswx> i type nautilus in the terminal and it doesn't like that those files aren't available
<ricotz> ldd /usr/bin/nautilus contains the gdk/gtk-x11 lib?
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, yes sir says its not found, but looks for it
<ricotz> ok :), i didnt installed it myself and i am a bit afraid to do so
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, as a workaround if i can get those files i can get things to work
<bcurtiswx> i temp symlinked them to libgtk-3.0.so.0 and it causes some major warning and some breakage still
<bcurtiswx> but at least that got it to work, but it still doesn't on login
<bcurtiswx> and only classic desktop
<ricotz> surely there is another dependency interfering
<bcurtiswx> ricotz, idk, is there a way i can find out ?
<coz_> bcurtiswx,  out of curiosity..., this is a clean install of natty?  yes?
<bcurtiswx> coz_, it was originally a edit of the sources list to have natty, so to answer your question, no
<coz_> bcurtiswx,  oh  mmm   have you already   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bcurtiswx> coz_, yes
<coz_> bcurtiswx,   the last time I tried changeing the sources list to install natty if failed miserably
<coz_> bcurtiswx,  i then downloaded and burned the daily  and installed that
<coz_> bcurtiswx, of course there are always issues with alphas  but at least it was working as well as it could
<bcurtiswx> coz, it was just a find/replace in the sources.list from maverick to natty
<coz_> bcurtiswx,  right...that didnt work for me
<bcurtiswx> coz_, hmm. OK
<coz_> bcurtiswx,  unless you have a zillion files to back up ... I would just download the daily build...check md5sums and burn it at  1x if possible
<bcurtiswx> coz_, i may.  at this point im trying to learn about finding issues and possibly fixing them.. but it's all learn by myself.  I learn best that way thoug
<coz_> bcurtiswx,  that 's great but  somehow I dont think starting with a broken leg is the best way to enter a race
<bcurtiswx> coz_, how would _you_ go about learning those type of things then?
<coz_> bcurtiswx,   well there are plently of bugs in natty to work with :)
<coz_> bcurtiswx,   and  right now you have issues with maverick turned into natty... although it may be worth ferreting through everything to find the issues to fix it... I think  reporting and attempting to fix  bugs  not caused by an upgrade may be more beneficial
<coz_> bcurtiswx,  but that is strickly my own perspective on it
<coz_> bcurtiswx,  please dont listen to me if it doesnt sit well with you :)
<bcurtiswx> coz_, with probably more than half of the ubuntu userbase upgrading and not fresh-installing.  I would think that upgrade bugs are fairly important :)
<coz_> bcurtiswx,  i agree so I will back off from lecturing :)
<scott-work> Ng:  sorry to bother you, but you had addressed my rt ticket about ubuntustudio.org access but used an old gpg key
<scott-work> Ng:  i updated the ticket and just wanted to let you what happened
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-12-30
<sivang> hi all
<sivang> does anybody know how to make the window controls go back to the right side of the window?
<nigelb> I think you'd better ask in #ubuntu
<nigelb> there is a way and I don't remember how rigt now
<sivang> nigelb: okay thanks, #ubuntu is very hard to get support these days but I'll try.
<nigelb> sivang: I used to know it.  Just been a long time since somone asked that :)
<sivang> nigelb: heh, so someone said something about gconf
 * sivang pokes there
<nigelb> yeah, its some setting in gconf.
<Tm_T> !controls
<ubot2> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<sivang> Tm_T: thanks :)
<sivang> Tm_T: at first I thought i got crazy when I sawt his, but now I see many users want it back where it was :)
<sivang> thansk people. bye
 * nigelb ^5 Tm_T 
<nigelb> I tried !control :p
<cozziemoto> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-12-31
<virtuald> lastlog ipv6
<hakermania> Hey! :) I want to add my application to the right click menu for a specific file format (.wallch). I cannot figure out how exactly to do this... Can you help me a bit ? :) I've heard about mime types but I don't know how to work with them and how to make one that suits my needs :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-01-01
<bcurtiswx> anyone using natty havign troubles using launchpad ? (is it a new years thing) ?
<bcurtiswx> i mean, bzr
<john> i need help can any one tell me were to go
<c_korn> Happy new year!
<bcurtiswx_> join #ubuntu+1
<bcurtiswx_> whoops / helps
<bcurtiswx_> anyone know why bzr bd would not see a correct version on my computer
<bcurtiswx_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549372/
<maxb> bcurtiswx_: bzr-builddeb does not check build-depends versions. It must be whatever tool is being invoked by it. Which tool is that? I don't recognize the wording of the error message
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-01-02
<rony786786> hello to all. i am new to ubuntu and i need some help
<rony786786> i have installed ubuntu 9.10 on one of my partition and now i dont get ubuntu bootloader nor the windows.plz help i am a newbie
<Shred00> what an abomination this upstart/mountall have been.  how did this (not even) half baked load of crap get put into released versions of ubuntu?
<Shred00> i mean seriously... a boot system that just stops dead when there are filesystems with unexpected consistencies?  no option to drop to a shell and fix or anything.  ~sigh~
<Shred00> even a recovery boot doesn't provide an option to fix such a filesystem.
<pigy> can ubuntu install on imac powerpc 450mzh
<pigy> i dl from main site and osx mounted drive, but app could not be loaded
<pigy> then dl merkat version but same... need some help
<pigy> just to understand if dl from main site will works on mac powerpc
<pigy> my mac is not intel based
<micahg> pigy: try #ubuntu-powerpc
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-12-26
<BigWhale> Is there a way to delete a package from PPA?
<Ampelbein> BigWhale: https://launchpad.net/~YOURUSERNAMEHERE/+archive/ppa/+delete-packages
<BigWhale> Ampelbein, thanks.. I figured it out.
<seiflotfy> hey guys
<seiflotfy> i keep getting /bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libltdl.la: No such file or directory
<seiflotfy> libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libltdl.la' is not a valid libtool archive
<seiflotfy> when compiling mutter
<seiflotfy> libtool is installed though
<seiflotfy> and libltdl-dev too
<Ampelbein> seiflotfy: You have to check which package still references libltdl.la (grep libltdl /usr/lib/*.la) and file a bug against that package. It needs either rebuild or it's la file removed.
<seiflotfy> Ampelbein: it returns nothing
<seiflotfy> and when i tell synaptic to reinstall it tells me no installed files
<seiflotfy> Ampelbein: also the debian files does not work
<bjsnider> !find /usr/lib/libltdl.la
<Ampelbein> seiflotfy: There has to be some file referencing libltdl. Did you try with "-r"? (recursive)
<bjsnider> File /usr/lib/libltdl.la found in libltdl-dev
<bjsnider> debian's policy is to not install .la files: http://wiki.debian.org/ReleaseGoals/LAFileRemoval
<Ampelbein> bjsnider: Yes. That's why I say to open a bug in the package that still references it.
<Ampelbein> bjsnider: And in precise, the location would actually be /usr/lib/<triplet/libltdl.la, since the package has been multiarchified.
<seiflotfy> Ampelbein: not found
<seiflotfy> Ampelbein:
<seiflotfy> seif@Wumbo:~$ grep -r libltdl /usr/lib/*.la
<seiflotfy> seif@Wumbo:~$
<Ampelbein> seiflotfy: Is this on precise?
<seiflotfy> yep
<seiflotfy> Ampelbein:
<Ampelbein> seiflotfy: Can you pastebin a complete buildlog?
<seiflotfy> Ampelbein: buildlog
<seiflotfy> u meanthe dpkg -i ?
<Ampelbein> seiflotfy: No, the output from debuild/dpkg-buildpackage/whatever you use to comile mutter
<seiflotfy> ok
<Ampelbein> seiflotfy: I can compile mutter just fine in an up-to-date precise chroot.
<bjsnider> the package that installs that file is libltdl-dev
<seiflotfy> http://pastebin.com/sc7uddXz
<Ampelbein> seiflotfy: I don't get that error. Is your pbuilder chroot uptodate?
<seiflotfy> Ampelbein: i am building mutter from source using jhbuild for gnome
<Ampelbein> bjsnider: libltdl-dev doesn't install that file in precise, it gets installed to the multiarched locations. (/usr/lib/<triplet)
<Ampelbein> seiflotfy: Maybe there is a reference inside jhbuild to that file?
<seiflotfy> Ampelbein: maybe
<seiflotfy> Ampelbein: how can i find out
<Ampelbein> seiflotfy: grep the jhbuild code? Or ask the gnome guys.
<seiflotfy> Ampelbein: found them in the install/lib directory
<seiflotfy> i will remove them
<seiflotfy> then install libltdl again?
<Ampelbein> seiflotfy: No need to reinstall libltdl.
<seiflotfy> Ampelbein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/783803/
<seiflotfy> this is what i have when i grep in the root directoy "forgot the /"
<seiflotfy> there is much more
<BigWhale> I wonder if I'll see the day when video tools and encoders will work in Linux ...
<BigWhale> :/
<micahg> so, is it safe to just drop g_thread_init now?
<Ampelbein> micahg: Yeah, it's deprecated since glib2.24
<micahg> deprecated as in something else automatically handles it?
<Ampelbein> The threading is initialised automatically now.
 * micahg looked at the API docs and it didn't seem to be so clear
<Ampelbein> The GLib threading system used to be initialized with g_thread_init(). This is no longer necessary. Since version 2.32, the GLib threading system is automatically initialized at the start of your program, and all thread-creation functions and synchronization primitives are available right away.
<Ampelbein> I was mistaken
<Ampelbein> 2.32, not 2.24
<Ampelbein> (http://developer.gnome.org/glib/unstable/glib-Threads.html)
<micahg> ah, so it's precise only patches ATM, not upstream forwarding safe (Debian even only has 2.30 ATM)
<Ampelbein> Well, to forward them, I would encapsulate the call in "#if GLIB_MAJOR_VERSION <= 2 && GLIB_MINOR_VERSION < 32"
<seiflotfy> Ampelbein: did the grep a u told me got http://paste.ubuntu.com/783803/
<seiflotfy> now what
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-12-27
<BigWhale> gnome-shell screen recorder is really nicely done ...
<BigWhale> is there someone that has gst-launch and gstreamer-plugins-ugly installed and can check something for me?
<BigWhale> st-launch ximagesrc endx=800 endy=800 use-damage=false show-pointer=true ! queue ! videorate ! video/x-raw-rgb,framerate=25/1 ! ffmpegcolorspace ! x264enc ! queue ! matroskamux name=mux ! queue ! filesink location="test.mkv"
<bjsnider> BigWhale, yeah what about it?
<BigWhale> I just installed fresh install and I keep getting an error about x264enc not being able to initialize
<bjsnider> yeah
<BigWhale> you're getting that too?
<bjsnider> yeah
<BigWhale> bummer
<bjsnider> but it's irrelevant because i wouldn't choose gstreamer to encode anything
<BigWhale> It works on Mint 12 with the same versions of gstreamer
<bjsnider> i don't see how
<bjsnider> they're not changing gstreamer
<BigWhale> no idea... I was just told that it works... didn't really try it myself. It could be X264 issue
<BigWhale> and I'll probably be stuck with gstreamer because I'll want to record audio from multiple sources at the same time. not sure if I can pull it off with ffmpeg
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-12-28
<BigWhale> Is there an #ubuntu-rant channel where one could whine and rant? :/
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-12-29
<seiflotfy> hey guys
<seiflotfy> any1 got a moment
<seiflotfy> what is the widget that pops up when installing something in synaptic?
<GunnarHj> Anybody who can sponsor an upload to oneiric-proposed? It's bug #909256.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 909256 in language-selector "gnome-language-selector crashed with ValueError in _build_localename(): too many values to unpack" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/909256
<cyphermox> seiflotfy: if you didn't find it yet, something in gtk/rgprogress*.c, IIRC
<BigWhale> what is used for generating API documentation in python?
<BigWhale> what is the 'ubuntu standard'?
<dobey> BigWhale: there isn't an "ubuntu standard" for that i think
<dobey> BigWhale: you put api documention in the docstrings in your library, and running "pydoc foo.Bar" for example, gives you the documentation from the library
<BigWhale> Well, it should be. So that people like me aren't confused.
<BigWhale> I'll use Sphinx since it was used to build python docs ...
<BigWhale> dobey, pydoc sucks... it doesn't have any special markup for parameters and returns
<BigWhale> and such
<dobey> python is generally quite horrible with regards to documentation
<dobey> BigWhale: looks like we used Sphinx to generate the u1db preview docs, so i guess you should use that to generate html
<BigWhale> well for now I'll just document things, then I might generate html ... I just want my code to look neat and I use sphinx at work.
<dobey> ok
<psusi> does anyone here actually notice a difference in the desktop from the "magic one line patch", aka auto cgroups?
<BigWhale> To get list of audio devices from PulseAudio in python you have to write a ctypes wrapper around libpulse ... *facepalm*
<dobey> BigWhale: use introspection
<dobey> BigWhale: Gst appears to be introspected, though not sure how good the bindings work in python for it
<BigWhale> gst has python bindings so I am using that.
<BigWhale> b ut gst is crappy when you want to get a list of audio devices
<BigWhale> so it was either running command line tools and parsing the output or writing somekind of wrapper
<BigWhale> at the end introspection and ctypes is roughly the same and the lack of documentation in both is frustrating. the latter is a little better documented and there are few examples floating around the web
<BigWhale> now I need to wind down :>
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-12-31
 * mlinscott is AFK, Ran to the Store —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n—
 * mlinscott is back from Ran to the Store. I was gone for 27mins —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n—
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-01-01
<BigWhale> Hmm is it possible to creat a PPA that is linked to a team and not just a person?
<Ampelbein> BigWhale: Yeah, the administrator of the team can add a ppa.
<BigWhale> Yeah, I realized that. Hm. Can there be more than one admin (owner)?
<BigWhale> It can.
<BigWhale> if I use --fixes lp:#### when committing into bzr, should't it set bug status to Fix Commited?
<Ampelbein> BigWhale: I think it doesn't work that way, only the bug gets linked to the branch upon upload.
<BigWhale> Bummer. :>
<BigWhale> and I took some extra effort to add a bunch of --fixes
<BigWhale> :))
<dobey> BigWhale: if you use tarmac to manage the branch landing into trunk, it will mark the bugs as Fix Committed, for things tagged with --fixes=lp:foo
<dobey> but using tarmac properly has a bit of infrastructure overhead that can be annoying for small projects
<BigWhale> You lost me at tarmac.
<BigWhale> :>
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/tarmac
<BigWhale> yeah I am looking at it now
<BigWhale> for now there aren't that many bugs
<dobey> sure
<micahg> BigWhale: I think that change was reverted recently, but it should still link the branch which can be useful for some
<dobey> micahg: i don't think lp itself has ever automatically resolved bugs as fix committed, when you do --fixes=lp:foo; and it still does mark them as fix released in a distribution when package with (LP: FOO) in the debian/changelog is uploaded to the archive (though that may only be true for distributions that are Ubuntu)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-12-24
<yaboo> got a issue, have 12.04 desktop, and not able to configure the network to a static ip. tried the control panel stuff but when I choose manual the save button is blanked out.
<RAOF> yaboo: This isn't a support channel; you're after #ubuntu
<yaboo> RAOF thanks
<RAOF> Ah, ok. So, the reason why this is so annoyingly slow is because the CPU appears to have downclocked itself to 200MHz.
<Chucrute301> Happy Christmas !!!!
<Chucrute301> Feliz Natal!!!!
<bjsnider> is there a way an app can detect whether global menus are being used or not?
<robru> merrrrry christmas!
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-12-25
<erappleman> jbicha, your new ppa is great. one issue though. the new gnome-shell broke showing the date and AM/PM in the top bar. file a bug upstream?
<mitya57> Hi, does anybody know why gnome-terminal theming is commented out in ubuntu-themes?
<mitya57> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/ubuntu-themes/trunk/view/head:/Ambiance/gtk-3.0/apps/gnome-terminal.css
 * mitya57 is running uncommented version for a month now with no issues
<Laney> Subject: Reminder: Desktop team meeting @ Tue 25 Dec 16:30 - 17:30
<Laney> Christmas meeting? ;-)
<jbicha> Laney: does libgnome-desktop-3-4 need to depend on gnome-desktop3-data (= ${source:Version}) ? -- that makes it so it's not parallel-installable with a newer soname version
<mbiebl> jbicha: it's for /usr/share/gnome/gnome-version.xml
<mbiebl> i.e. libgnome-desktop reporting the correct version
<mbiebl> during a transition you can relax the dependency i'd say
<mbiebl> I think we did the same in Debian for -0 → -2
<jbicha> mbiebl: well we've got a PPA for gnome3.7 but the plan is for raring to stay with gnome3.6 and I'd rather we not have to maintain all the rdepends in the ppa
<bjsnider> wouldn't 3.7 be an unstable version?
<jbicha> bjsnider: yes
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-12-26
<bjsnider> is there a switch for enabling or disabling the globalmenu?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-12-27
<jcastro> bjsnider: there's a variable you can set
<bjsnider> yes, UBUNTU_MENUPROXY
<jcastro> is that not working for you?
<bjsnider> well, it's a long story
<jcastro> how about removing indicator-appmenu?
<bjsnider> let's forget about removing packages or unsetting envs
<bjsnider> i use gnome-shell
<bjsnider> all of this stuff is present but not being used
<bjsnider> so i was looking for a foolproof way of checking that wihtout removing packages or unsetting envs
<bjsnider> http://code.google.com/p/gnome-mplayer/source/diff?spec=svn2385&old=2384&r=2385&format=unidiff&path=%2Ftrunk%2Fsrc%2Fmain.c
<bjsnider> if you look at that single column you can see the code currently being used. right now it seems to work
<bjsnider> but is that the best way to check?
<jcastro> oh, so tldr, you want to make sure gnome-mplayer matches the environment the person is in so it does the right thing?
<bjsnider> exactly
<jcastro> one sec
<jcastro> it's another variable
<bjsnider> see, i haven't tested this code in unity yet, so maybe it doesn't work there
<bjsnider> it's supposed to switch on globalmenu support in unity obviously
<jcastro> ah dude!
<jcastro> it's an xdg variable
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/72549/determine-what-window-manager-or-desktop-is-running
<jcastro> XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<bjsnider> ok, so that is Gnome for me
<bjsnider> in unity would it be Ubuntu or Unity?
<jcastro> though, I am pretty sure the menu thing is supposed to export it automatically, I don't think the application is supposed to do extra work
<jcastro> XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity
<bjsnider> how do you mean?
<bjsnider> i'm just going to copy-paste this code for Kevin to look at, so add as much detail as possible
<bjsnider> this conversation i mean, not code
<jcastro> sure.
<jcastro> you might want to doublecheck though, maybe post on the desktop list.
<jcastro> <--- neither an expert nor a programmer, but happened to be around when app authors needed help with indicators/menus
<bjsnider> have you seen this kind of issue before with any other apps?
<jcastro> custom apps
<bjsnider> like, do they all have this check somewhere?
<jcastro> like java, eclipse, non-gtk/qt stuff
<jcastro> but for normal gtk/qt apps, it should just work
<jcastro> I am pretty sure we didn't patch every gtk/qt app to export the menu
<bjsnider> yeah, i don't understand that part of it
<bjsnider> one problem is that he doesn't like globalmenus at all. i n fact, i am understating that
<bjsnider> that's why he refuses to use osx i think he said
<bjsnider> so maybe he's just not familiar with it or whatever
<jcastro> does the app use like custom things in the menu?
<jcastro> something outside normal gtk stuff?
<bjsnider> the menubar is...
<jcastro> that's usually why it wouldn't work
<bjsnider> file/edit/view/help
<bjsnider> within those menus there is custom stuff
<jcastro> yeah, that's probably why
<bjsnider> i mean just about every app has edit>preferences but not many have edit>select subtitles language
<bjsnider> so maybe the best idea would be if unity ==yes globalmenu is enabled else it is not
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> there could be other workarounds other apps are using that might be best practice, but that seems pretty sane
<bjsnider> well, totem ahs custom stuff too. why wouldn't totem need a check like this?
<jcastro> I was just checking totem now
<jcastro> but I don't seem to have a file to check for the sub language
<bjsnider> totem has a sound menu and a go
<bjsnider> totem has also switched to the gnome whatever it's called
<bjsnider> application menu?
<jcastro> I think they do buttons now or something
<jcastro> but I'm on raring and I think I'm a version behind
<bjsnider> whatever, anyway some stuff is in the icon on the gnome-shell top bar
<bjsnider> wouldn't just about every app have at least one custom item in the menubar?
<bjsnider> if there is a best practice in this case i'd definitely like to know what it is though
<jcastro> no clue
<jcastro> someone on the list would know (normally irc but a bunch of people are on holiday)
<bjsnider> which list?
<bjsnider> is someone using unity always going to be using the globalmenu, going back as far in the past as possible?
<jcastro> unless they explicitly remove it, yeah
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-12-29
<videl_> hello everyone
<videl_> Anyone knows how to make unity bar to show up only on system key?
<videl_> I want it to stay hidden unless I press [windows flag key]
<videl_> and remove any mouse interaction
<videl_> Great Irc
<videl_> It's a shame nobody talks about anything
<videl_> Anyone knows how to make unity bar to show up only on system key?
<videl_> I want it to stay hidden unless I press [windows flag key]
<videl_> and remove any mouse interaction
<czajkowski> videl_: it's the weekend and it's christmas many people are not here.
<videl_> Oh, come on czajkowski! It's christmas holiday, every geek seats in front of his computer ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-12-30
<notgary> On Launchpad, I've seen bug reports that are tracked in multiple versions of Ubuntu via a dropdown beneath the package name on the task. This allows you to have a different status for each release. Can anyone please tell me how I can add multiple releases to a bug report? I can't for the life of me figure out how to do it.
<notgary> This is a perfect example https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+source/mongodb/+bug/985939
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 985939 in mongodb (Charms Precise) "Mongodb charm does not expose the port on relation-joined" [Undecided,Fix released]
<jbicha> notgary: click the Nominate for series button
<notgary> jbicha, I'm not seeing that. Do I need to be a member of a certain team to see that? I'd like to be able to do this for any package on the desktop CD.
<jbicha> notgary: which bug #?
<notgary> There's not one in particular, I'm just investigating how I would do this. Do I just need to ask someone to do it for me?
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-12-23
<doko> cyphermox, mlankhorst, whoever, ... still somebody here who could merge totem from experimental? blocking a tranistion
<mlankhorst> no ta core-dev :P
<doko> mlankhorst, pushing llvm to you next time ;P
<mlankhorst> lol
<mlankhorst> fine I'll take a look
<doko> cool
<mlankhorst> merge from experimental to what? :p
<doko> try saucy ;)
<mlankhorst> erm saucy's frozen
<mlankhorst> trusty would make more sense
<doko> why do you ask at all? ;)
<mlankhorst> stalling and hope I hit EOD of course
<mlankhorst> bleh it doesn't say what debian version it was synced to, but I'm guessing 3.6.0-  something
<cyphermox> mlankhorst: did you take care of it?
<cyphermox> curious if you're deep enough in totem to finish it or if I should take over
<mlankhorst> no I only checked out the bzr and debian svn branches yet. I should be done shortly though :P
<cyphermox> ok then
<mlankhorst> ok I gave up, and made git run the resolution. :')
<mlankhorst> hm still a mess
<mlankhorst> cyphermox: if you want it, I ran into issues with merging the control file. :P
<mlankhorst> but rest should be ok
<mlankhorst> and it seems to be mostly reshuffling dependencies...
<mlankhorst> to alphabetical order
<mlankhorst> almost done :P
<mlankhorst> doko: https://mblankhorst.nl/etc/totem_3.10.1-1ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<mlankhorst> seems to  build in pbuilder
<mlankhorst> I have absolutely no clue if it works, and since it's EOD, EOW, EOY I don't want to find out. ;)
<doko> mlankhorst, can you or cyphermox upload?
<doko> we have autopkg tests for that =)
<mlankhorst> I'm not core-dev
<doko> then please sign it, and put all four files there
<mlankhorst> doko: ok, I've re-uploaded that file, and added the rest too
<doko> mlankhorst, no extra b-d for the vimeo plugin?
<mlankhorst> I don't think there was, because it showed up as missing
<mlankhorst> d-x doesn't install with --fail-missing, so it may have missed it
<doko> ok
<mlankhorst> (all I did was git merge and put conscious thought on zero while fixing conflicts)
<cyphermox> mlankhorst: honestly it would be better if this was tested thoroughly
<cyphermox> doko: you've uploaded it?
<mlankhorst> cyphermox: well it still starts, what more do you want. o:-)
<mlankhorst> even seems to play videos
<cyphermox> well yeah, playing videos with sound would be good ;)
<cyphermox> just to make sure it doesn't explode with gstreamer
<mlankhorst> though in all honesty I didn't test it before uploading
<mlankhorst> :P
<cyphermox> then there might be reverse-depends broken though
<cyphermox> I can't remember if the youtube plugin was in the totem source
<cyphermox> (or if it even still exists)
<mlankhorst> there is a totem-mozilla built
<mlankhorst> from the same source
<cyphermox> yeah, looks like it's part of totem-plugins, in the same source
<mlankhorst> but that kind of thing would be caught before it gets moved to trusty
<whitehawk-wb_> hi
<whitehawk-wb_> I have ubuntu installed, but it freezes all the time at boot if I use the normal bootup, but with the advanced options it work ok
<whitehawk-wb_> so there must be something between the two, although I never use any advanced option just press continue
<whitehawk-wb_> now after some update probably saucy the grub menu is not showing up at all.. and I can't choose...either it's something with grub2 or uefi but it makes using ubuntu hell...
<cyphermox> mterry: hey
<mterry> cyphermox, hello
<cyphermox> sup!
<cyphermox> I found out about module-switch-on-connect, very nice! :)
<mterry> cyphermox, pulseaudio?  oh yeah.  I did that way back
<cyphermox> yeah
<mterry> I'm glad it still works  :)
<cyphermox> considering suggesting it for touch, for instance for switching over to bluetooth headsets when connected
<mterry> cyphermox, ah sure
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-12-24
<duflu> Is there a trusty version of the "mini.so" anywhere? I need a trusty image to test that fits on a CD (not DVD)
<duflu> "mini.iso"
<duflu> Hmm, perhaps the saucy one will do (for running Mir)
<xnox> duflu: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ ?
<duflu> xnox: Thanks. I found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD but really need trusty
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-12-27
<maxiaojun> these is no (gui) way to uninstall a manually installed deb?
<happyaron> maxiaojun: synaptic?
<maxiaojun> not installed by default, not end user friendly
<happyaron> not sure if software-center can do that
<maxiaojun> afaik cannot
<maxiaojun> if you installed one deb, the next time you open that deb you can only "reinstall"
<happyaron> I see
<maxiaojun> SOFTWARE_CENTER_FORCE_PACKAGEKIT=1 software-center doesn't work?
<maxiaojun> trusty
<maxiaojun> anyone take care of software-center?
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-12-22
 * achiang is having a hell of a time trying to programmatically add an icon to the Unity launcher on a freshly installed 14.04 system, wonder if anyone can help
<achiang> this is for an already-existing user, not a brand new user
<achiang> my process looks something like: scp foo.desktop remote:/tmp... then on remote: sudo desktop-file-install /tmp/foo.desktop
<achiang> next step, scp over my 99-foo.gschema.override to remote:/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas, where the override file has: [com.canonical.Unity.Launcher]
<achiang> favorites=['foo.desktop']
<achiang> then: sudo glib-compile-schemas /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/
<achiang> finally: rm -rf ~/.cache ~/.local ~/.config ~/.gconf and a reboot
<achiang> this works *sometimes* but not reliably
<achiang> would love if anyone could provide guidance
<achiang> i've tried the other approach of: sudo -u <username> dbus-launch gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites "['foo.desktop']"
<achiang> (that's during an ssh session)
<desrt> good morning, nobody
<Laney> hi desrt!
<desrt> hey Laney.  day off today?
<Laney> ya
<desrt> same :D
<Laney> this was my wrapping cave
<desrt> i've been working on an interesting project over the weekend
<Laney> some muscle memory took me to irc
<desrt> taking 'Contents', scaping the interesting parts out of it, and putting it into a fast lookup table
<desrt> turns out gvdb is a pretty appropriate format for that
<desrt> what would be absolutely ideal would be to get this information into the 'packages' files on the mirrors
<desrt> but uh.... ya... those already take too long to download :)
<Laney> i could imagine some integration into apt for this kind of data
<desrt> ya
<Laney> deb-contents in sources.list or something
<desrt> i wrote to mvo about 'apt install c_include:libjpeg.h'
<desrt> or 'apt install pkgconfig:glib-2.0'
<desrt> or even 'apt install xml:http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/xsl/current/'
<desrt> or 'apt install python2:libxml2'  (finds the python module)
<desrt> and of course 'apt install path:xsltproc'
<desrt> which is a bit overlappy with command-not-found data, i guess
<desrt> Laney: i was wondering if you had thoughts about the best way to get this information from *cough* "upstream"
<desrt> where "upstream" in this case is the person/place where the package is actually built
<desrt> ie: some dh script could notice that a .pc file is being installed and add some extra data to the control file that ends up in the .deb, sort of like what happens with the automatic shlibs depends
<Laney> Perhaps you'd put it into the binary .changes file which can then be aggregated by the archive
 * Laney takes off, ttyl
<desrt> Laney: thanks.  have a good holiday.
<Laney> btw I think this might overlap with an implementation of AppStream that some people (ximion?) are working on
 * Laney really goes :)
<xnox> desrt: in rpm world, at .rpm package built-time such things are generated as "Provides" and stored in the .rpm file itself. Thus if one writes ${misc:Provides} and makes all packages use it.....
<xnox> desrt: shouldn't be any different from the current shlibs (but that one is more complex than desired here, due to abi version tracking and symbols versioning)
<desrt> xnox: we're chatting about this in #debian-devel right now, in fact
<desrt> seems that there was a SoC project to do something quite similar
<achiang> anyone around that can explain how to use gsettings schemas to change the Unity Launcher icons for a user, after the user already exists?
<achiang> the answers on the internet don't seem to work
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-12-24
<Laney> achiang: IIRC didrocks had a bug about that not working when he was trying to do similar for his developer stuff
<Laney> that'd be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1364070
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1364070 in unity (Ubuntu) "utopic and trusty unity (7.3.1+14.10.20140811-0ubuntu1) launcher addition through gsettings isn't picked up" [Medium,Confirmed]
<desrt> Laney: ho ho ho
<CrazyLemon> join #ubuntu-locoteams
<CrazyLemon> woops
<CrazyLemon> my bad :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-12-27
<desrt> schroot is ridiculously intelligent
<desrt> it's smart enough to bind-mount the relevent qemu static userspace helper into the chroot at the path expected by binfmt
<desrt> using some magic autodetection
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-12-21
<hikiko> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<flocculant> didrocks: good day :)
<didrocks> good morning flocculant :)
<flocculant> didrocks: I sent you the cookie for 32bit by the way :)
<flocculant> so no text during boot - but we seem to have a new one bug 1525446 don't know if that's related
<ubot5> bug 1525446 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity dm crashing on current xenial daily image" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525446
<didrocks> flocculant: let me look :p
<didrocks> from the title, low chance
<didrocks> yeah, same than ubuntu live itself
<didrocks> so no, plymouth is just a dummy thing showing a splashscreen :)
<flocculant> just thought I would mention it, thought it was probably coincidental, but no packager am I ;)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<didrocks> yeah, no cookie-opportunity for me on this
<didrocks> :p
<flocculant> ha ha
<didrocks> I think cyphermox was looking at it btw
<didrocks> but yeah, don't be worry, every flabor and ubuntu desktop itself are impacted
<flocculant> aah right okey doke
<didrocks> so, I guess, it will be fixed at some point :p
<flocculant> yea :P
<darkxst> yes, it was great to find out all images are borked for GCI!
<flocculant> :)
<didrocks> the part which concerns me is that there was no ubiquity upload for a while
<flocculant> on the other hand - we could see if people weren't actually doing it - just saying they were :D
<didrocks> ah, maybe debian-installer? it had a rebuild for the Friday image
<darkxst> flocculant, it will be Xorg related, its the ubiquity dm crashing It seems
<darkxst> that just launches X, but rootless Xorg landed not so long ago
<flocculant> darkxst: thanks
<flocculant> I just get a bit 'the leg bones connected to the ankle bone, the ankle bones ...' when 2 things turn up at the same time :)
<flocculant> that said I should check who reported things and realise Tim and darkxst ...
<flocculant> didrocks: was reported long before that d-i rebuild :)
<didrocks> flocculant: yeah, I was looking if the rebuild would fix it, but seems darkxst looked at it and being xorg related, ok :)
<darkxst> hey didrocks
<darkxst> are you able to hint ubuntu-gnome-meta from proposed?
<darkxst> delete the 0.47/s390x build perhaps?
<didrocks> darkxst: no, I can't hint things (well, I can, but I'm not supposed to :p)
<didrocks> let me look at s930x build though
<darkxst> it was uninstallable
<didrocks> yeah, seeing the changelog, removing it then
<darkxst> and apparently that can't be hinted at all
<darkxst> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> Removing packages from xenial-proposed:
<didrocks>  ubuntu-gnome-desktop 0.47 in xenial s390x
<didrocks> Comment: Previous s390x version was uninstallable
<didrocks> Remove [y|N]? y
<didrocks> 1 package successfully removed.
<didrocks> flushed
<didrocks> darkxst: ^
<darkxst> ta, hopefully that will fix it ;)
<didrocks> it should, yeah
<Trevinho> Morning!
<Trevinho> Hi didrocks...
<Trevinho> It seems someone already landed unity!
<didrocks> hey Trevinho! yeah, I saw that, I hope that it's going to fix my regular lock up I'm having (like… just now p:)
<hikiko> ouf last day before xmas holidays and shadows still in progress :/ /me tries to finish it
<didrocks> hey hikiko
<hikiko> hey didrocks Trevinho darkxst :)
<hikiko> how are you? :)
<darkxst> hey hikiko
<didrocks> busy, but good, thanks, you?
<hikiko> same :D
<darkxst> had crazy heat waves here, but it was cool today
<darkxst> why aren't you guys on holidays yet!
<hikiko> btw Trevinho the chinese version of unity looks cool :D
<Trevinho> hikiko: hi hikiko
<hikiko> darkxst, we are busy creating a wonderful desktop experience :D (you should see how messed up is my desktop atm...)
<hikiko> :pp
<Trevinho> didrocks: what kind of lockup...
<darkxst> hikiko, my laptop got so hot, I think the cable fell out of the LCD panel ;(
<didrocks> Trevinho: random ones, like when switching worspaces, being stuck in the middle, have to control+alt+F1/F7 to unblock unity or kill compiz
<hikiko> lol darkxst :) it serves also like a heater
<hikiko> it's nice for the winter
<darkxst> hikiko, no it was 42C out and laptop didnt like it much
<hikiko> 42C????????
<hikiko> where are you?
<darkxst> I liked it less, though
<darkxst> Australia
<hikiko> LOL
<hikiko> makes perfect sense now :)
<hikiko> courage :)
<duflu> darkxst: Note that's a normal temperature in Adelaide and Perth and not newsworthy...
 * duflu is still always surprised that warm weather in Sydney or Melbourne makes news
<darkxst> duflu, yet its also only the 3rd time in 30 years over >40 before xmas, in melbourne
<darkxst> adelaide made the news also
<darkxst> for record december heatwave
 * duflu is also jealous. By the time you hear about a "heat wave" in Melbourne, it's often half the temperature there as elsewhere
<darkxst> darwin about to be hit monsoons and maybe cyclones
<hikiko> i feel so cold right now that I can't even imagine a heat wave :)
<didrocks> is it cold in Greece?
<didrocks> we have like 15 during the afternoon in Lyon
<didrocks> it's really warm for this period of time
<didrocks> (where is should be 2-3°C at most)
<darkxst> didrocks, indian ocean is at record warm temps, but wouldnt have though that would affect lyon
<didrocks> darkxst: yeah, not sure it's related, but whole France at least have very hot winter for the past 3-4 weeks
<darkxst> and I guess the el nino is pushing the rest of the warmth toward south america
<didrocks> like almost no snow in ski stations
<didrocks> yeah
<darkxst> didrocks, that may explain the lack of emails from my french guide ;)
<didrocks> darkxst: french guide? :)
<darkxst> didrocks, snowboard guide
<darkxst> for the french alps
<didrocks> oh, yeah, I guess he's quite disappointed :p
<didrocks> http://m.webcam-hd.com/grand-bornand/chinaillon
<didrocks> -> you are supposed to only see snow
<didrocks> even no road in front of the camera
<hikiko> didrocks, it's cold for us :) depends on the temperatures you are used to... for me it's cold :D (it's 5 degrees with 70% humidity in my city, but during the night humidity goes to 90-98% and it feels colder)
<didrocks> hikiko: ok, so you are not impacted by the same heat waves than us it seems :)
<darkxst> hikiko, humidity kills temperature perception
<didrocks> 14 planned this afternoon and 15 on wednesday
<didrocks> tomorrow morning: 9, crazyness
<didrocks> no temperature below 0…
<darkxst> bushfires planned for xmas day judging by the weather
<hikiko> yes, last year we had snow on christmas
<hikiko> (even in Greece)
<didrocks> we traditionally have some, I think not going to happen this year…
<darkxst> didrocks, the el nino is probably stuffing up weather world wide
<didrocks> probably… quite insane :)
<darkxst> yes it was a very strong one
<darkxst> and in combination with a messed up indian ocean
<darkxst> thats a lot of ocean in an abnormal state!
<Trevinho> didrocks: when you get that please attach to compiz and give me the backtrace.
<didrocks> Trevinho: sure, now that I'm running the new version, I'll do this
<Trevinho> Or... Update one of the bugs about that with an attachment ;-)
<Trevinho> It's something compiz related for sure..
<didrocks> yeah, I'll keep you posted!
<desrt> good morning to those who remain =)
<didrocks> hey desrt!
<desrt> hi didrocks!
<desrt> are we the last two left? :)
<didrocks> desrt: Trevinho is around as well
<didrocks> I guess I read it's the last day for hikiko before holidays :)
<didrocks> but yeah, mostly it I think! (from the activity or rather non activity) on the channel :)
<desrt> hikiko|ln: happy friday :)
<desrt> Trevinho: good morning
 * desrt just (after a long delay) got an email back from asustor about missing files in their GPL package
<desrt> "new package is here -- download it!  [sketchy megaupload link]"
<desrt> ...and the same files are still missing
<cyphermox_> didrocks: morning. what was I looking at?
<desrt> speaking of holding GPL scofflaws to account...
<desrt> do everyone donate to the conservancy yet? :)
<desrt> they currently have a matching donor to double contributions made before december 24...
<didrocks> cyphermox_: good morning. I think you mentioned you wanted to look at ubiquity!
<didrocks> (the session exit in the ubiquity-only mode)
<cyphermox_> oh, yeah I definitely am looking at it, I've been looking to upload is for a while.
<cyphermox_> ah is session exit broken again?
<didrocks> cyphermox_: no, if you select "install ubuntu" or let the live boot, the ubiquity-only session crash and then, you fallback to a live session
<cyphermox_> ah :(
<cyphermox> didrocks: are you aware of some things that crashed in Gdk recently because of changes in X or the kernel?
<didrocks> cyphermox: not that I know, maybe desrt ^
<desrt> not ringing a bell
<alexarnaud> didrocks: re, my connexion fails.
<alexarnaud> didrocks: hello! Are you avaible ? I'm trying to build compiz on
<alexarnaud> 	     my Debian sid desktop machine
<didrocks> alexarnaud: quite busy today, would have probably more time tomorrow morning
<alexarnaud> didrocks: OK, I note
<didrocks> ;)
 * didrocks waves good evening and good night!
<Noskcaj> Does unity use gnome-user-share's obexpush support at all? it has been moved to gnome-bluetooth in 3.18 but the removal causes some issues refreshing our reverts
<Noskcaj> The big issue with gnome-user-share is that our leftover preferences dialogue will have to be remade to work without the obexpush part
<Noskcaj> Also all icons from the package are removed
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-12-22
<darkxst> Noskcaj, gnome-user-share is already done, we are leaving at 3.14 for time being
<didrocks> oh, forgot to say good morning here
 * didrocks was reviewing the google code in task progress during the night
<Noskcaj> darkxst, ok. no plans for 3.18?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, no, it just removes stuff
<darkxst> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey darkxst
<alexarnaud> hey didrocks !
<didrocks> bonjour alexarnaud :)
<alexarnaud> didrocks: My first question is you are agree, what the libxorg-gtest ?
<alexarnaud> Why "Google test" for Compiz package ?
<alexarnaud> didrocks: how do you do today ?
<didrocks> alexarnaud: I guess the apt-cache show description is clear, don't you think so?
<didrocks> Description-en: X.Org dummy testing environment for Google Test
<didrocks>  Provides a Google Test environment for starting and stopping
<didrocks>  a dummy X server for headless testing purposes.
<didrocks> alexarnaud: I'm excellent, thanks! yourself?
<didrocks> that's what we are using for testing compiz/unity
<alexarnaud> didrocks: the same
<alexarnaud> didrocks: maybe I don't know Google test, it's maybe a framework or something like that
<alexarnaud> didrocks: so if it's free software only I think we can easily port it to Debian main
<didrocks> alexarnaud: it is, as you can see it's in main in ubuntu as well, so free software
<alexarnaud> didrocks: The second stuff I would to check to test with you is the usage of metacity theme comming with matecity package that we haven't in Debian, for what sort of thing is it usaful? (Let me one minute to find you the exact error log)
<Texou> hey didrocks  :)
<didrocks> alexarnaud: oh, right, we use something around it, let me refresh my memory :)
<didrocks> hey Texou! :)
<Texou> didrocks: thanks for your help to alexarnaud  :) very happy to work with you on this matters :)
<didrocks> Texou: you're really welcome! I hope you can get compiz into debian and that will get more interests from their side than some years ago!
<Texou> didrocks: I think it will, given reactions to my ITP bugreport
<didrocks> alexarnaud: ok, so if you are using gtk-window-decorator, (the default decorator in compiz, that we don't use in Ubuntu), we are using the metacity theme system
<didrocks> meaning metacity private so
<didrocks> that way, we can have a coherent and existing gtk theme system support
<didrocks> (we rewrote a better decorator for unity, which is in unity package, so we don't use it, we still keep the gtk window decorator for Ubuntu Mate and such though)
<Texou> just hope we'll have a unified packages between 2 distro
<didrocks> Texou: yeah, if you are really starting from our base, that should be fine :)
<didrocks> (that's why I suggested that some days ago)
<Texou> didrocks: yes we do, except some patches from Knoppix for accessibility purpose
<Texou> I'd like to unify Debian, Ubuntu and Knoppix one to make maintainance easier
<didrocks> yeah, it may be possible, if those are not disruptive and with tests, that we merge them upstream
<Texou> hence the Compiz group Alex showed yesterday
<didrocks> as we are basically "compiz upstream" defacto
<Texou> yep
<didrocks> (we == ubuntu)
<Texou> let's hope :)
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> the only thing to keep in mind is that it took great extends to get some quality in compiz
<didrocks> and we have quite a bunch of tests
<didrocks> we don't want know non-graphical code to not be tested in trunk
<Texou> interesting
<Texou> what do you mean with extends?
<alexarnaud> didrocks: I'm trying to recompile
<didrocks> Texou: sorry, extent*
<didrocks> alexarnaud: good!
<Texou> plugins?
<didrocks> no, basically an idiom for "it took at lot of efforts"
<Texou> didrocks oh ok
<alexarnaud> didrocks: it seem that Compiz compile withtout any problem
<Texou> it's for us a quality assurance such requirements, so...
<Texou> didrocks: and do you know if Ubuntu plans to stop maintaining Compiz soon?
<didrocks> alexarnaud: sweet! \o/
<didrocks> Texou: well, we are going to get out a LTS, so you are fine for the next 5 years at least :)
<didrocks> Texou: then, we will move to Unity8 (I guess before next LTS), which isn't based on compiz
<didrocks> but I think the project is more or less stable, no big changes are needed for quite a while
<alexarnaud> didrocks: is there any tool to download package source from Ubuntu in Debian ? For now I've downloaded from package.ubuntu.com
<didrocks> alexarnaud: dget -x on launchpad, one sec, if you want the link
<didrocks> alexarnaud: dget -x https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/compiz_0.9.12.2%2B16.04.20151211-0ubuntu1.dsc
<didrocks> for instance
<Texou> ok sweet :) thanks because it's a very important news for me :)
<didrocks> alexarnaud: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz shows which version we have where
<didrocks> alexarnaud: otherwise, you can use bzr branch lp:compiz, it only contains latest version in the release pocket
<alexarnaud> didrocks: OK thanks
<didrocks> as we keep on purpose packaging inside bzr
<didrocks> Texou: yeah, you're safe for quite a while on that side :)
<Texou> very good
<Texou> didrocks: and do you think Wayland will imply a large code review for Compiz?
<didrocks> Texou: yeah, I think that would be quite invasive, and we will be happy to review/merge good patches for this, but TBH, I doubt we will implement it
<Texou> didrocks: an idea when Wayland will be the rule instead of Xorg?
<didrocks> Texou: well, no idea, we are going for Mir, not Wayland :)
<didrocks> but I doubt that Xorg-less support is coming before years
<Texou> ok
<Texou> anyway happy to know we will collaborate, I didn't know you worked with Compiz
<alexarnaud> didrocks: I'm new in Debian packaging, is it possible to personalize package like ini file for exemple or I need to create another package just for this purposer ?
<didrocks> Texou: I've packaged compiz for years (maintaining the whole Unity stack)
<Texou> excellent
<didrocks> Texou: not that much in charge of it anymore, happy to give a hand, but can't devote a lot of time for this
<didrocks> Texou: TheMuso is supposed to work on compiz a11y for quite some time (some years?), so he should be able to give a hand as well
<didrocks> alexarnaud: I would go with another binary package, try to mirror what Ubuntu Mate did with their separate configuration
<Texou> didrocks: ah I didn't know this :)
<Texou> thanks
<Texou> poor themuso :)
<Texou> so much things he does not :)
<Texou> bbs
<alexarnaud> didrocks: I've some error output, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14135756/
<didrocks> alexarnaud: some are valid lintian warnings, you need to investigate others, but there are no blockers from the list I see (the package was lintian-clean when I was maintaining it, seems it's far from being the case now :p)
<didrocks> however from W: compiz source: diff-contains-bzr-control-dir .bzr
<didrocks> it seems you took the bzr directory and run debuild
<didrocks> (you should remove .bzr/)
<didrocks> and W: compiz source: native-package-with-dash-version
<didrocks> it's you changing the version I guess (and the package has a native format)
<didrocks> E: compiz-gnome: python-script-but-no-python-dep usr/share/session-migration/scripts/00_remove_scalefilter_in_unity_session.py
<Trevinho> Good morning!
<didrocks> -> this is done on purpose (it can use a lintian override maybe to not show up)
<didrocks> those are migration scripts, the migration system deps on python
<didrocks> hey Trevinho!
<didrocks> W: compiz source: changelog-should-mention-nmu
<Trevinho> didrocks: hey, how is it?
<didrocks> (and the like)
<didrocks> -> this is because you changed the version, and it's not native and so on…
<didrocks> E: compiz-plugins-extra: maintainer-address-causes-mail-loops-or-bounces Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<didrocks> -> I guess those are because we are upstream, not sure if we can do anything else than overriding (debian doesn't seem to like that maintainer address :p)
<didrocks> Trevinho: I'm great, thanks, yourself?
<didrocks> Trevinho: found an easy unity/compiz crash btw ;)
<alexarnaud> didrocks: OK, I'll investigate
<didrocks> alexarnaud: lintian-info --tags will help you anyway
<Trevinho> didrocks: oh, quite well..
<didrocks> Trevinho: basic reproducer, close all windows, focus nautilus desktop, alt+tab
<Texou_> re
<Trevinho> didrocks: can't reproduce...
<Trevinho> backtrace is welcome
<didrocks> Trevinho: ok, will provide one once I would close all windows
<alexarnaud> didrocks: I have only two deps I don't what is there use : session-migration and gnome-settings-daemon-schemas
<didrocks> alexarnaud: session-migration is optional, it's only if you want to migrate (through scripts) config for users on upgrade
<didrocks> alexarnaud: you need gnome-settings-daemon-schemas though, to access the GNOME gsettings schemas and copy them to your compiz profile
<alexarnaud> didrocks: in my test, if I want to install compiz-gnome, it requires session-migration
<alexarnaud> I use latest code fom launchpad
<didrocks> alexarnaud: yeah, we can downgrade it as a recommends (which are not installed in debian by default)
<alexarnaud> didrocks: OK, so I need to adapt the package, isn't it ? We have only dh-migration package on Debian, so we could package session-migration if necessarry, so I don't know anything more on this package
<alexarnaud> didrocks: are there any documentation of some sort of component ?
<didrocks> alexarnaud: well, I guess you can either looking on launchpad or install ubuntu to look at it :p
<didrocks> alexarnaud: but yeah, I would happy to push session-migration in debian if needed
<didrocks> there is no dependency and such (and I'm upstream for it)
<alexarnaud> didrocks: I believe that gnome-settings-daemon-schemas is an ubuntu-specific things
<alexarnaud> didrocks: ubuntu maybe decide to split gnome-settings-daemon package
<didrocks> alexarnaud: yeah, we did split it, we can add a | gnome-settings-daemon
<didrocks> (because we have unity-settings-daemon)
<alexarnaud> didrocks: it will be great for us
<alexarnaud> didrocks: which plugin manage the window title bar ? If I choose hight contrast theme in Mate the title of my softwares don't use the theme
<didrocks> alexarnaud: that's not a plugin, it's a decorator
<didrocks> that's the gtk-window-decorator I talked about before
<didrocks> so mate needs to set the metacity theme as well
<didrocks> and that way, it will pick it up
<alexarnaud> didrocks: OK, so I don't find it in CCSM. I will check better.
<didrocks> alexarnaud: it's the decor plugin
<didrocks> which binds to gtk-w-d
<alexarnaud> I see
<alexarnaud> didrocks: is it a way to check also mate theme informations in this ?
<didrocks> alexarnaud: I have no idea how mate theme are working, you can talk to the ubuntu mate guys maybe
<alexarnaud> Else mate should define metacity information in gsettings ?
<didrocks> I guess that's what they do
<didrocks> talk about it with flexiondotorg I would say
<alexarnaud> didrocks: is Compiz works on Arm V7 (Raspberry Pi 2) ?
<didrocks> alexarnaud: unsure, I know there is an ubuntu mate version on raspberry pi 2, not sure it's using compiz though
<didrocks> I can only say that, as you can see on launchpad, it compiles on arm v7
<didrocks> and it's using opengles
<didrocks> but on the performance side, I never tested it
 * didrocks waves good evening and good night! (will keep some tests running and have a look later)
 * Trevinho waves as well
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-12-23
<didrocks> good morning!
<Trevinho> Morning
<Trevinho> Hey didrocks, it looks like we're the last  Mohicans 😁
<didrocks> Trevinho: anything planned for your holidays btw?
 * didrocks waves good evening, good night and enjoy your holidays for those still around!
<cyphermox> larsu: around?
<cyphermox> Laney: ?
<flocculant> cyphermox: https://media.giphy.com/media/O38dU2kkQ9sWc/giphy.gif
<cyphermox> flocculant: indeed :)
<flocculant> :)
<mdeslaur> hehe
<flocculant> hi mdeslaur :)
<mdeslaur> hi
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: glad to see I'm not the only poor soul working now :)
<flocculant> lol
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: I'm not working :)
<cyphermox> zomg
<flocculant> ha ha
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: then what are you doing online? ;)
<flocculant> laughing it seems :p
<mdeslaur> trying to resist the urge to click on random urls people paste :)
<flocculant> lol
<flocculant> I do apologise - only because I've stopped work now till Tuesday
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-12-24
<sw0rdfish> why hello there.
<sw0rdfish>  is ubuntu now suitable for older generation people who can ONLY handle/do GUI
<sw0rdfish> I want to install ubuntu for my dad's friend who needs to format his laptop?
<sw0rdfish> but I can only do that if everything can be handled with the GUI like windows and if he won't ever need to open a terminal
<sw0rdfish> he speaks arabic so if there is a comprehensive arabic community/forums for ubuntu then I guess that can work.
<bregma> sw0rdfish, it's pretty rare that you would ever need to open a terminal when using Ubuntu
<JanC> sw0rdfish: IME age isn't really relevant when it comes to terminal vs. GUI
<JanC> e.g. there are lots of "older generation people" who used DOS in the 1980s & early 1990s, while many younger people never used a command line in Windows or Mac OS X
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-12-25
<sw0rdfish> thats in the west
<sw0rdfish> and even in the west there are probably people who first got a computer after retirement
<sw0rdfish> JanC ^
<JanC> what I was pointing at is that it's not really age-related; the people who bought their first computer after retirement often bought in in an era where most younger people also don't have any experience with command lines
<sw0rdfish> ...
<sw0rdfish> in this/my case its a senior citizen with no computer experience
<sw0rdfish> but anyway the more I think about it the more I lean towards windows 7 because I don't want him to have any problems that would require my help
<JanC> BTW, there used to be a muslim/arabic community around the Sabily remix of Ubuntu, but it seems dead now  :-/
<JanC> and there are locoteams in several North-African & ME countries
<JanC> not sure if they have a forum or such
<JanC> with Windows 7 he'll also need your help sooner or later  ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-12-26
<deiks> hi, i'm new with ubuntu desktop, and can't get to show real resolution for my displays. i tried nearly everything what i found but still unsuccessfull. I tried with cvt, xrandr, newmode, addmode, downloading driver from site, using additional drivers manager etc. but can't find right way, still can preview only with lower resolution
<flocculant> deiks: this isn't a support channel - try #ubuntu
<deiks> oh sorry..
<flocculant> no worries :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-12-25
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! skamb: FourDollars JanC rbasak mbiebl CrazyLemon ondra pavlushka keithzc[m] mdeslaur ejat mcs_ meetingology ochosi Texou jhernandez sary tyhicks roasted xclaesse doko dupondje ember
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! npnrsqrrd: mcs_ FourDollars Gorian FJKong_ rbasak mhall119 ondra musalbas tedg roasted Laney sary doko hggdh pavlushka greyback ubot9 xclaesse dupondje darkxst el keithzc[m] bluesabre CrazyLemon apw shiznix marlinc Kamilion ember jb
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! udxfuxaztw: xclaesse Texou dupondje roasted tyhicks ogra_ ajmitch pavlushka ondra greyback happyaron charles JanC keithzc[m] Gorian FJKong_ apw hggdh tedg bluesabre mdeslaur mhall119 siel djinni` jhernandez Kamilion ubot9
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! ytrropraw: mhall119 sary jbicha hdaugherty_90 apw el charles mbiebl jjohansen ajmitch xclaesse roasted FourDollars jlnr happyaron dupondje ubot5 ogra_ Gorian JanC ember tintou Texou siel meetingology greyback mcs_ shiznix CrazyLemon mdeslaur hggdh ondr
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! qpdetoh: mhall119 happyaron jjohansen Texou acheronuk musalbas ejat meetingology sary Kamilion JanC Laney tintou FourDollars hggdh tyhicks mcs_ bluesabre doko ember mdeslaur xclaesse djinni` pietroalbin
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! uucgyacoad: acheronuk happyaron Texou mcs_ pietroalbini jbicha charles jhernandez bluesabre CrazyLemon roasted ubot5 mdeslaur Laney mbiebl rbasak hdaugherty_90 el JanC greyback tyhicks ecloud_ hggdh hyperair jlnr jjohansen FourDollars doko Ka
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! vxdamblyew: FJKong_ ubot9 dupondje sary tedg mcs_ charles Texou mdeslaur ajmitch tyhicks darkxst shiznix pietroalbini CrazyLemon ogra_ happyaron jlnr xclaesse jbi
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! gdnltrpblm: ajmitch roasted jjohansen happyaron JanC Laney ubot9 el ember mhall119 ubot5 FJKong_ charles dupondje keithzc[m] mdeslaur tyhicks ogra_ musalbas flocculant tint
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! exgkvade: greyback shiznix xclaesse charles tedg dupondje hyperair tyhicks hggdh flocculant el ubot9 ejat jhernandez mhall119 mbiebl CrazyLemon Texou bluesabre marlinc happyaron pavlushka doko ubot5 roasted sary djinni` jj
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! rtgnubot: el hyperair tyhicks CrazyLemon tintou hggdh mhall119 flocculant happyaron hdaugherty_90 ember ejat ajmitch charles marlinc siel Texou sary greyback xclaesse jbicha musalbas ecloud_ doko ondra ogra_ ubot
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! ubbsdzldcd: JanC ecloud_ marlinc ejat hdaugherty_90 roasted xclaesse mdeslaur jhernandez jbicha CrazyLemon FJKong_ dupondje sary mhall119 Gorian rbasak Laney doko ubot9 mcs_ jjohansen ochosi ubot5 acheronuk tyhicks Kamilion tintou T
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! ohbdgrr: ogra_ Laney pavlushka acheronuk keithzc[m] djinni` mbiebl greyback ochosi ubot5 darkxst ajmitch Gorian mhall119 jbicha FourDollars ubot9 el ondra JanC tedg apw hdaugherty_90 marlinc ejat siel doko tintou tyhicks mcs_ hyperair jjohansen Kamilio
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! bhkbclntgq: flocculant tyhicks Gorian mhall119 ubot9 rbasak jlnr hggdh Texou musalbas mbiebl ecloud_ dupondje roasted el charles apw FourDollars marlinc ogra_ tedg mascaqui ember darkxst hyper
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! fslwtrmdga: mascaqui siel jjohansen pietroalbini ejat musalbas xclaesse sary djinni` tintou happyaron marlinc tedg mcs_ apw hggdh jbicha Texou pavlushka charles rbasak el mdeslaur acheronuk doko Kamilion hyperair JanC roasted ogra_ mbiebl blu
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! mwdleaprmg: mdeslaur mcs_ mascaqui meetingology Gorian jbicha tintou jhernandez siel Laney xclaesse rbasak el sary musalbas darkxst jjohansen FJKong_ ejat pavlushka happyaron marlinc hggdh greyback ubot
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! uzvdmz: tintou mbiebl pavlushka CrazyLemon FourDollars rbasak dupondje bluesabre apw jjohansen mascaqui ogra_ darkxst keithzc[m] pietroalbini flocculant el ochosi xclaesse jlnr hdaugherty_90 JanC sary hggdh shiznix djinni`
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! szrjhd: xclaesse mbiebl keithzc[m] shiznix charles mcs_ dupondje mhall119 hggdh flocculant doko happyaron tintou ejat ecloud_ jjohansen meetingology pietroalbini el musalbas rbasak FJKong_ Texou ogra_ pavlushka h
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! yainelpoqp: shiznix ondra el keithzc[m] JanC mascaqui greyback Laney ogra_ FJKong_ xclaesse tintou ubot5 Gorian mcs_ doko bluesabre Kamilion happyaron jjohansen hyperair jlnr jhernandez tyhicks ubot9 ajmitch mdeslaur CrazyLemon jbicha tedg ember pavlushka siel r
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! roqbm: meetingology jhernandez apw ogra_ pavlushka rbasak ubot5 darkxst happyaron Gorian ajmitch charles flocculant djinni` sary tedg ejat mhall119 CrazyLemon tintou Laney bluesabre hdaugherty_90 shiznix hggdh ochosi greyb
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! wwaxvd: bluesabre jhernandez siel acheronuk hggdh pietroalbini Laney ejat mcs_ ochosi mdeslaur FourDollars CrazyLemon dupondje roasted sary xclaesse hyperair tedg
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! tfzkixssoo: acheronuk sary darkxst ember roasted xclaesse ubot5 mhall119 ondra bluesabre ubot9 FourDollars charles ochosi pietroalbini meetingology siel tedg ogra_ ecloud_ Kamilion tintou happ
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! usucvz: JanC rbasak musalbas jbicha apw Laney ember djinni` el ogra_ ecloud_ jlnr jjohansen ondra mdeslaur FourDollars greyback hggdh tintou keithzc[m] Texou Gorian Kamilio
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! nuqfwmigh: darkxst bluesabre CrazyLemon keithzc[m] ejat mcs_ meetingology mbiebl FourDollars marlinc flocculant jbicha acheronuk ondra dupondje mascaqui Texou Laney apw shiznix JanC
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! exphedbwsk: ubot9 djinni` shiznix xclaesse ochosi Laney tyhicks siel ember rbasak musalbas happyaron pavlushka marlinc apw Texou darkxst FJKong_ greyback mcs_ jbicha jhernandez ogra_
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! zohtpjtdeb: hggdh ejat el bluesabre pavlushka ubot5 jlnr mcs_ tyhicks mhall119 acheronuk Kamilion Gorian doko charles ecloud_ rbasak Laney keithzc[m] ondra meetingology flocculant dupondje shiznix djinni` ochosi xclaesse o
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! akxnhpcuf: greyback dupondje ochosi JanC pietroalbini keithzc[m] mbiebl ejat jhernandez hdaugherty_90 mdeslaur CrazyLemon apw jlnr doko bluesabre roasted jjohansen Kamilion siel pavl
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! uuepezdhi: ajmitch charles siel jlnr sary shiznix doko ochosi jbicha mhall119 dupondje JanC tintou tedg hyperair keithzc[m] FourDollars mcs_ djinni` mascaqui darkxst ondra Gorian el jhernandez marlinc hdaugherty_90 Laney ogra_ greyb
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! ksjsmf: hggdh ubot5 el musalbas sary jbicha ecloud_ mascaqui ember jjohansen flocculant JanC tyhicks mbiebl Kamilion acheronuk marlinc xclaesse FourDollars meetingology Gorian FJKong_ rbasak ajmitch CrazyLemon doko mcs_ bluesabre hdaugherty_90 jlnr Tex
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! ziduladvd: doko pietroalbini jjohansen acheronuk Laney Kamilion happyaron CrazyLemon mascaqui keithzc[m] ajmitch ejat JanC rbasak jbicha hyperair jhernandez ember
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! mezourjho: Gorian greyback mascaqui xclaesse flocculant shiznix djinni` doko bluesabre jbicha dupondje hggdh ondra ajmitch hyperair Kamilion ecloud_ tedg ubot5 musalbas jjohansen siel charles Texou Laney jhernandez tyhicks
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! evdcduwywe: Laney mhall119 xclaesse jhernandez djinni` marlinc meetingology tintou el ubot9 Kamilion ogra_ JanC siel sary ochosi flocculant ecloud_ ubot5 mdeslaur keithzc[m] tedg doko roasted FJKong_ charles greyback rbasak darkxst mcs_ hdaugherty_90 h
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! newerac: ochosi bluesabre mascaqui pietroalbini mcs_ roasted acheronuk el charles mhall119 sary ajmitch shiznix CrazyLemon darkxst happyaron pavlushka doko Kamilion greyback musalbas ubot5 flocculant ma
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! inszgj: FJKong_ tyhicks doko roasted siel JanC ecloud_ jlnr hyperair acheronuk hggdh musalbas apw jhernandez CrazyLemon bluesabre Gorian meetingology FourDollars mcs_ jbich
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! ehuwl: roasted bluesabre happyaron djinni` siel dupondje charles tintou mbiebl ubot9 CrazyLemon ajmitch hyperair tedg ejat FourDollars rbasak Laney darkxst ogra_ mcs_ ochosi mdeslaur Gorian Ja
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! xedmzjspmn: keithzc[m] el FourDollars mascaqui ogra_ doko ondra mhall119 ubot5 flocculant roasted ecloud_ FJKong_ ejat hggdh Kamilion mbiebl hdaugherty_90 apw ochosi jlnr xclaesse ajmitch charles sary Gorian ember hyperair tedg siel
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! wcavboxz: tyhicks tedg Gorian ubot5 acheronuk mbiebl charles ejat pavlushka bluesabre roasted CrazyLemon pietroalbini ajmitch JanC hdaugherty_90 Laney xclaesse apw meetingology keithzc[m] doko FourDollars ubot9 jbicha mhall119 musalbas dupond
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! eocfwutb: ember ajmitch happyaron shiznix mascaqui el siel jhernandez hyperair hggdh ecloud_ jjohansen Gorian xclaesse charles tintou JanC FourDollars ogra_ ubot9 ondra meetingology Kamilion ubot5 dupondje jlnr flocculant
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! nmxuwubcgn: tedg doko mhall119 happyaron pietroalbini roasted Texou ondra el mbiebl ember xclaesse mascaqui mdeslaur musalbas FJKong_ Gorian jlnr Laney shiznix sary dupondje djinni` jjohansen
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! ytxklekwc: Laney keithzc[m] charles el ajmitch jjohansen darkxst ogra_ tedg pavlushka doko Kamilion tintou FourDollars mcs_ ubot9 xclaesse marlinc rbasak hyperair siel dupondje ejat tyhicks pi
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! ntusbyo: doko acheronuk FJKong_ roasted meetingology rbasak ubot9 siel ejat darkxst JanC greyback Gorian ecloud_ el charles musalbas ogra_ pavlushka Kamilion hyperair Laney tedg flocculant jbicha ajmitch tyhicks keithzc[m] jhernandez shiznix pietroalbi
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! ddutcwc: FJKong_ xclaesse Kamilion ajmitch shiznix sary hggdh el charles hyperair pavlushka ember darkxst ondra keithzc[m] hdaugherty_90 JanC tedg ubot5 tintou jhernandez ochosi ogra_ FourDollars CrazyLemon pietroalbini mc
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! vqvwn: greyback musalbas bluesabre darkxst ecloud_ CrazyLemon ejat tintou jhernandez el hggdh flocculant Laney sary hyperair apw FJKong_ rbasak dupondje tedg mcs_ mbiebl charles keithzc[m] xclaesse jjohansen ubot
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! stmnj: Laney apw doko tyhicks acheronuk Kamilion el pietroalbini pavlushka ember jbicha rbasak mdeslaur roasted JanC Texou tintou bluesabre ochosi flocculant FJKong_ ogra_
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! vzznjteb: Laney tintou meetingology JanC Gorian el Kamilion tedg apw jjohansen Texou djinni` ember shiznix jhernandez sary mdeslaur xclaesse mbiebl pietroalbini h
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! qlvpnuof: CrazyLemon happyaron mbiebl greyback ejat Laney doko jhernandez marlinc mhall119 jjohansen hdaugherty_90 apw hggdh el hyperair ondra jbicha mascaqui FJKong_ flocculant ajmitch ember dupondje mcs_ jlnr bluesabre c
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! ccvro: pietroalbini mbiebl doko JanC ubot5 happyaron ogra_ pavlushka keithzc[m] ajmitch jbicha ochosi flocculant hggdh musalbas tyhicks hdaugherty_90 ubot9 meetin
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! ycbglx: tyhicks dupondje ochosi ember pietroalbini rbasak shiznix xclaesse jhernandez mbiebl keithzc[m] Laney ubot5 djinni` jlnr apw ajmitch mdeslaur meetingology bluesabre tintou JanC FourDollars Texou happyaron flocculant ejat el jbicha hyperair char
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! yjsxln: xclaesse hyperair Texou siel darkxst marlinc musalbas ecloud_ charles Kamilion doko rbasak pietroalbini sary ubot5 jjohansen Laney jhernandez apw hdaugherty_90 roasted Gorian ogra_ FJKong_ CrazyLemon tintou mdeslau
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! bqaedtmsjg: apw Texou sary happyaron tintou musalbas ubot9 dupondje ecloud_ djinni` mascaqui ubot5 ember ochosi FourDollars shiznix mdeslaur meetingology tyhicks Gorian xclaesse ejat siel pavlushka rbasak tedg keithzc[m] hggdh pietr
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! eegqpvtxg: hyperair ogra_ tedg mdeslaur meetingology flocculant bluesabre charles jbicha CrazyLemon hggdh hdaugherty_90 ember pietroalbini roasted Kamilion ondra apw ochosi darkxst ubot5 mcs_ FourDollars ejat xclaesse musalbas mhall119 shiznix greyback
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! rpmemc: bluesabre charles sary greyback musalbas pietroalbini ember xclaesse marlinc FJKong_ JanC ecloud_ jbicha Texou jhernandez meetingology hggdh CrazyLemon FourDollars tintou Gorian ajmitch doko flocculant happyaron shiznix pavlushka acheronuk ocho
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! urlwc: xclaesse marlinc mbiebl hyperair ejat hdaugherty_90 rbasak pavlushka greyback sary jhernandez CrazyLemon pietroalbini Gorian darkxst FourDollars tedg el musalbas ochosi flocculant mhall119 mcs_ k
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! pkegv: djinni` tintou apw pavlushka bluesabre ondra musalbas ubot5 hggdh el mascaqui hdaugherty_90 Texou mhall119 happyaron CrazyLemon jjohansen dupondje marlinc acheronuk
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! fhnavswkdz: happyaron mcs_ mbiebl jbicha ajmitch xclaesse ogra_ flocculant tyhicks hggdh hdaugherty_90 ecloud_ ochosi apw Kamilion ondra mdeslaur dupondje darkxst doko tedg shiznix charles FourDollars u
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! lhpigg: hggdh happyaron doko tintou hdaugherty_90 musalbas jlnr ubot5 mcs_ ondra ecloud_ greyback djinni` ogra_ Texou el jjohansen acheronuk jhernandez shiznix me
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! csukw: ubot9 mdeslaur Kamilion happyaron Texou roasted tintou meetingology hyperair hggdh ondra sary pietroalbini hdaugherty_90 mhall119 mcs_ Laney musalbas pavlushka FJKong_ charles CrazyLemon xclaesse jlnr ochosi tedg aj
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! gtftybtwwr: jlnr ajmitch FourDollars xclaesse siel flocculant pavlushka happyaron ubot5 charles ejat jbicha musalbas darkxst acheronuk Laney greyback roasted jjohansen tedg JanC tintou hdaugherty_90 el
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! prnenqrem: ogra_ Gorian mcs_ charles dupondje Kamilion ajmitch doko pavlushka musalbas ecloud_ JanC ondra hyperair mbiebl ember ubot9 apw Laney darkxst hggdh happyaron keithzc[m] flocculant ejat FJKong_ hdaughert
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! xfizoiukxk: Gorian bluesabre pavlushka jlnr doko shiznix JanC ecloud_ jbicha apw flocculant marlinc siel hyperair Kamilion ogra_ sary happyaron tyhicks hdaugherty_90 djinni` ember FourDollars jhernandez ubot5 Laney rbasak mhall119 Texou mdesl
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! krszaripi: tedg pavlushka jbicha mascaqui bluesabre hdaugherty_90 jhernandez apw jlnr roasted ubot5 happyaron ember ubot9 charles FourDollars mbiebl el doko Laney mhall119 ecloud_ ajmitch dupondje jjohansen mcs_ ogra_ siel
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! dbozzypc: Gorian ubot5 roasted jjohansen hggdh mcs_ ubot9 hyperair acheronuk darkxst Laney mdeslaur Texou keithzc[m] ondra ecloud_ tyhicks el ejat jhernandez ajmitch tedg musalbas mascaqui xclaesse flocculant mha
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! fkxzuxq: darkxst ember hggdh doko sary xclaesse Gorian mbiebl ejat mascaqui djinni` ajmitch ecloud_ charles jhernandez greyback jbicha ubot9 rbasak keithzc[m] mus
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! azcevgyzz: bluesabre meetingology apw jbicha flocculant FourDollars sary ubot5 ejat ember ubot9 dupondje hggdh happyaron Kamilion shiznix ecloud_ tyhicks mbiebl ajmitch marlinc djinni` Laney ochosi tedg darkxst Texou hyperair keithzc[m] hdaug
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! mubvhieq: ajmitch rbasak jjohansen musalbas pavlushka shiznix Texou meetingology CrazyLemon flocculant darkxst tyhicks FourDollars siel greyback mdeslaur ecloud_ happyaron roasted JanC dupondje ochosi hggdh ubot5 mbiebl Laney ogra_ ondra masc
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! lhrccha: djinni` ogra_ meetingology Gorian keithzc[m] tintou marlinc JanC Laney bluesabre roasted dupondje el mhall119 mdeslaur ubot5 ubot9 Kamilion ondra flocculant hyperair ajmitch FourDollars jbicha tyhicks shiznix Texou rbasak jjohansen ochosi doko musalbas
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! autgbtggh: tyhicks ochosi Kamilion mbiebl djinni` hdaugherty_90 rbasak happyaron xclaesse Laney ecloud_ acheronuk ondra pietroalbini siel el jjohansen sary hggdh ogra_ FJKong_ doko C
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! ybkqh: jhernandez sary jlnr ochosi siel ondra tedg ubot9 apw happyaron mhall119 keithzc[m] hdaugherty_90 meetingology JanC bluesabre flocculant jbicha greyback hyperair darkxst doko ubot5 mdes
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! pyxdv: jlnr darkxst hdaugherty_90 apw ogra_ ochosi ondra mascaqui greyback bluesabre ejat FJKong_ pavlushka jbicha shiznix mcs_ ubot9 charles hyperair meetingology marlinc hggdh ember Texou sary happyaron tyhicks
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! fkrgbqifv: sary pietroalbini mhall119 hdaugherty_90 jjohansen apw ejat ondra mascaqui marlinc djinni` ember el Laney flocculant tintou FJKong_ mcs_ FourDollars mdeslaur acheronuk siel bluesabre rbasak jlnr Kamilion greyback jbicha Gorian musalbas tyhic
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! iueoxvzmc: pavlushka Gorian hggdh mascaqui ochosi jjohansen happyaron tedg tintou charles mdeslaur apw marlinc ajmitch acheronuk darkxst ember musalbas FourDollars flocculant ubot9 mcs_ siel J
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! wzxfknt: shiznix pietroalbini ember jjohansen darkxst greyback rbasak marlinc tedg sary siel ecloud_ meetingology jbicha Laney ubot9 apw hyperair FourDollars happyaron Gorian mcs_ roasted doko keithzc[m
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! stbld: xclaesse roasted Texou mcs_ ajmitch ubot5 sary jhernandez ubot9 flocculant Kamilion meetingology rbasak hggdh shiznix pavlushka tedg ogra_ ejat FJKong_ jlnr JanC keithzc[m] mascaqui ochosi mdeslaur jbicha darkxst hy
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! pjwprfkst: pietroalbini ondra marlinc sary ejat dupondje tintou acheronuk pavlushka hggdh meetingology mhall119 jbicha mascaqui FJKong_ happyaron Gorian tedg Kamilion musalbas greyback roasted doko shiz
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! qyusnb: jhernandez tintou rbasak ochosi siel ubot5 FJKong_ mascaqui Gorian hggdh ondra greyback jjohansen xclaesse ember ubot9 mbiebl mhall119 acheronuk pietroalbini charles Kamilion pavlushka mdeslaur doko keithzc[m] jlnr ajmitch ejat roasted happyaron Texou og
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! tpobafts: ajmitch pietroalbini ubot9 jjohansen Gorian hggdh tintou jlnr ondra JanC el Texou bluesabre charles xclaesse jhernandez hdaugherty_90 tyhicks dupondje Laney shizn
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! lemuayeiya: pietroalbini tedg ondra greyback jbicha ecloud_ ubot9 sary ejat siel flocculant FJKong_ meetingology Laney shiznix hdaugherty_90 Texou JanC hggdh djinni` hyperair tyhicks mascaqui Kamilion rbasak FourDollars ma
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! wkfegyot: apw tintou ubot5 musalbas xclaesse hggdh doko CrazyLemon ondra happyaron dupondje Gorian jbicha tedg Kamilion acheronuk mdeslaur siel roasted flocculant marlinc pietroalbini ubot9 mh
<les420> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! tzmhawj: charles meetingology rbasak pavlushka greyback ecloud_ mdeslaur ondra Kamilion jjohansen ember mascaqui xclaesse tintou tedg doko dupondje CrazyLemon mha
<dobey> thanks Sigyn
<delu773> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! nsjqvnhva: marlinc ohama jlnr Laney hdaugherty_90 dkessel keithzc[m] shengyao mbiebl flocculant mdeslaur apw colinl bigon infinity xclaesse ogra_ mcs_ musalbas jackpot51 ember charles pavlushk
<delu773> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! ehmcrely: mhall119 ondra tintou shengyao shiznix hdaugherty_90 jlnr Laney pavlushka rbasak ohama CrazyLemon hyperair musalbas mdeslaur charles dkessel xclaesse ubot5 mcs_ marlinc jose mbiebl FourDollars faenil bdrung ralsina Trevinh
<delu773> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! qdgpzac: jlnr mhall119 dkessel shengyao marlinc xclaesse bluesabre jose musalbas Laney dupondje ralsina ecloud_ tedg faenil sary pavlushka ohama flocculant jackpot51 Kamilion colinl FourDollar
<delu773> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! jhlivpo: musalbas ubot5 pavlushka bigon jose keithzc[m] marlinc mdeslaur bdrung mcs_ tedg colinl jjohansen ember dkessel apw flocculant ecloud_ infinity hggdh CrazyLemon ej
<delu773> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! fldukk: tedg ubot5 pavlushka Laney mdeslaur tintou ohama musalbas hdaugherty_90 apw bluesabre Hirppa flocculant dobey FourDollars shengyao dupondje bdrung ecloud_ charles Texou ondra keithzc[m] CrazyLem
<delu773> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! xdscwon: ember mdeslaur sary tedg pavlushka jose Texou mbiebl Trevinho dobey bigon ralsina happyaron dkessel jjohansen ogra_ bluesabre ondra CrazyLemon apw mhall119 acheronuk dupondje Kamilion ubot5 colinl hggdh
<delu773> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! rauupj: happyaron ember bigon CrazyLemon acheronuk ralsina bluesabre marlinc bdrung FourDollars dupondje Trevinho jackpot51 xclaesse jlnr tintou mhall119 charles sary hyperair mdeslaur davmor2_ hdaugherty_90 musalbas jose ohama mcs_ shengyao
<acheronuk> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-12-26
<okido937> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ DO YOU WANT TO KEEP YOUR MAN SATISFIED DURING THE CHRISTMAS BREAK?? EL IS GIVING ANAL SEX TIPS IN ##FEMINISM RIGHT NOW DONT MISS IT vdfzc: Texou charles sary FourDollars tintou happyaron Nafallo flocculant roasted xclaesse Laney greyback pietroalbini hyperair darkxst tedg hggdh Laif ember ejat ubot5
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-12-27
<dupondje> Odd, suddenly since today screensaver is broken :(
<dupondje> gnome-screensav[1448]: Cannot open display:
<mitya57> jbicha: ^^^ you did the gnome-screensaver merge, do you know what could break it?
<dupondje> mitya57: its 17.10 btw, no upgrades happend there on gnome-screensaver?
<dupondje> its just weird that lock button suddenly seems to be gone since today :(
<dupondje> quite annoying
<dupondje> allright found the fix
<dupondje> for some odd reason disable-lock-screen was enabled in dconf
<dupondje> suddenly ...
<dupondje> seems like something triggered that
<mitya57> Oh, sorry, I did not realize it is 17.10. Unping jbicha :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-12-30
<helmut987> hi
<helmut987> hi guis
<helmut987> how can i change to full sreen
<helmut987> cant fin monitor settings
<helmut987> find
<helmut987> rasperryi pi 3
<helmut987> with linux-mate
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-12-24
<bigon> RAOF: hey
<bigon> I pushed some changes in the git repository of colord in debian
<bigon> do you think you could prepare a release for this?
<bigon> (I'm also wondering why the gir- and -dev packages are not m-a:same
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-12-25
<RAOF> bigon: Sure, I'll check it out sometime this week.
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-12-27
<anikras> hikiko, i am using df -h to show free space in disk, but I have a lot of apps with snap, Do you know if any way to hide snaps with df ?
<CrazyLemon>  | grep -v "/snap/" ? :)
<anikras> CrazyLemon, yes, it is, thanks !!
<hikiko> I was afk :) but yes, grep -v
